# Domande ... sulla lingua italiana ...



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

_Ciao_

_ne sono consapevole, che prima di mettermi a fare certe domande, 
dovrei studiare un po' la grammatica ecc. ... ma il tempo è quello che é ... 
e le domande rimangono sospese ... ma mi piacerebbe veramente fare 
finalmente un passo in avanti. 

però si aggiungono anche certe espressioni, che a fiuto non sempre è chiaro
cosa stiano ad indicare. e qui, c'è poco da fare se manca la pratica. 

ringrazio tutti coloro, già da adesso, quando notano un "orrore" 
e non un errore di battitura e me lo dicessero, così almeno noto dove stanno le pecche. 
si, alcune le so ... nelle concordanze ... negli accenti ... ecc. 

non lo ritengo per nulla un'offesa farmi notare certe cose, 
anzi, direi, che il non fare notare è un' offesa ..._ 


Allora, ieri sono inciampata per l'ennesima volta sull'espressione: 

"altro che"  e ho letto che si può dire anche "altroché". 
hanno due significati differenti. ma non afferro bene ... 

altro che -> si usa quando la locazione indica esclusione o preferenza rispetto a un altro elemento. 
Esempio: Fatti, altro che chiacchiere. Qui mi sembra chiaro. 
*Ma, se si dice: che sberle, altro che! ... Cosa indica esattamente? 
*
altroché -> qui, ha il valore di esclamazione affermativa. 
Esempio: sei bruto? Altroché. Si capisce. È più che brutto. Allora, se si dice, è un artista, altroché. 
Sta a indicare, ché è un artista con valori più che validi, suppongo ... 

Il rosso non lo colgo, non capisco bene il significato. 

sienne


----------



## morfeo78 (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> _Ciao_
> 
> _ne sono consapevole, che prima di mettermi a fare certe domande,
> dovrei studiare un po' la grammatica ecc. ... ma il tempo è quello che é ...
> ...


E' giusto che non capisci il significato della parte in rosso perché la frase è sbagliata. 
È una esclamazione e dovrebbe essere  scritto con le 2 parole attaccate: "altroché!". 

....almeno credo 
Vivere in italia non significa saper parlare un perfetto italiano :-D


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

morfeo78 ha detto:


> E' giusto che non capisci il significato della parte in rosso perché la frase è sbagliata.
> È una esclamazione e dovrebbe essere  scritto con le 2 parole attaccate: "altroché!".
> 
> ....almeno credo
> Vivere in italia non significa saper parlare un perfetto italiano :-D




Ciao morfeo78

grazie! 

lo sospettavo, già solo prendendo in considerazione la definizione. 
ci vuole un altro elemento. ma poi, mi sono detta, se manca, forse 
si indica tutto l'universo ...  ... dal carciofo alle stelle ... 

grazie veramente ... 

PS: ... in tutti i paesi è così. anche qui, ne sento a volte. 
ma o ci si mette per fare un passo in avanti, o nada ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2013)

Ragazzi ieri ero in compagnia di amici, si parlava si discuteva ecc ecc. Ad un certo punto mi accorgo che un "amico" offende la mia famiglia, gli faccio presente che involontariamente ha offeso, e che mi risponde? non offendevo involontariamente ma volontariamente...!

Allora mi alzo e gli do due sberle......

Quando ci vuole ci vuole... altro che.... bau bau micio micio, così la prossima volta ci pensa due volte a offendere. 

Sto inventando tutto, tranquilli.


----------



## Lui (26 Novembre 2013)

*Ultimo, ma perchè sei così?*

mha.


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> mha.



Colpa della mamma..! solo colpa sua. io non centro assolutamente nulla.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa della mamma..! solo colpa sua. io non centro assolutamente nulla.


Buongiorno caro :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Buongiorno caro :smile:



:smile: Ngiorno bellissima..


----------



## Anais (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> _Ciao_
> 
> altro che -> si usa quando la locazione indica esclusione o preferenza rispetto a un altro elemento.
> Esempio: Fatti, altro che chiacchiere. Qui mi sembra chiaro.
> ...


Ciao Sienne cara, come stai?
Secondo me a volte, "altrochè" è usato come rafforzativo di una frase.
Tipo, si merita due ceffoni, altrochè. Come per dire, "se le merita proprio!!"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> _Ciao_
> 
> _ne sono consapevole, che prima di mettermi a fare certe domande,
> dovrei studiare un po' la grammatica ecc. ... ma il tempo è quello che é ...
> ...


iniziamo 

Cit. "Hai la mia stima sorella":up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (26 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Colpa della mamma..! solo colpa sua. io non centro assolutamente nulla.


potresti migliorare la mira. :rotfl:


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne cara, come stai?
> Secondo em a volete, "altrochè" è usato come rafforzativo di una frase.
> Tipo, si merita due ceffoni, altrochè. Come per dire, "se le merita proprio!!"



Ciao Anais,

grazie, buon esempio per memorizzare. 


sto come le onde del mare ... 
una volta mossa, impulsiva, calma ... 
ma vi è la gravità. rimango attaccata alla terra ... 

e tu invece? ... Come stai?
Bello rileggerti. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> iniziamo
> 
> Cit. "Hai la mia stima sorella":up:



Ciao fratello ... :smile:


:up: ... grazie!!!


con concordanza, intendo (e lì sono una catastrofe incredibile),
come lo spiego, aspetta ... le belli ragazze 
(aggettivo non corrisponde nel genere con il sostantivo) una cosa così ... 
ahahaha ... qui mi mancano proprio i termini! 


il primo errore ... vado poi a vedere come si definisce e si distingue!

sienne


----------



## Anais (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Anais,
> 
> grazie, buon esempio per memorizzare.
> 
> ...


Anche io vado a momenti.
A volte bene, perchè il non averlo più in casa è bellissimo. Finalmente respiro!!
La tensione dell'ultimo anno era ormai insopportabile.
Poi c'è il lavoro che mi tiene impegnata durante il giorno, ho nuovi progetti e poco tempo!!
A volte male, perchè lui è il solito ossessivo con i piccoli ed è rigido come una sbarra di ferro. E loro ovviamente, in certi momenti, hanno un totale rifiuto nei suoi confronti. Ma lui questa cosa non la vuole capire. Non li ascolta. Si impone e impone il suo volere.
Va beh, cresceranno...e per forza di cose lui si dovrà ammorbidire.
Comunque, come mi ripete alla nausea la psicologa, meglio un padre ossessivo ma presente che un padre assente, perchè con un genitore rompipalle da grande ti scontrerai e ci litigherai ma saprai che c'è sempre stato (anche se a volte anche troppo , e che ti ha voluto comunque bene...con un padre assente non puoi fare i conti e ti senti rifiutato.
Bacio


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao fratello ... :smile:
> 
> 
> :up: ... grazie!!!
> ...


Le concordanze diventano complicate quando c'è un femminile che finisce in "o" come AUTO o FOTO perché in realtà sono abbreviazioni di automobile e fotografia, femminili.
O per nomi o aggettivi che finiscono in "a" o "e" ma sono singolari (anziché femminili plurali) o maschili tipo: autista, imbelle, solare, mente. Me ne venissero in mente altri!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Anche io vado a momenti.
> A volte bene, perchè il non averlo più in casa è bellissimo. Finalmente respiro!!
> La tensione dell'ultimo anno era ormai insopportabile.
> Poi c'è il lavoro che mi tiene impegnata durante il giorno, ho nuovi progetti e poco tempo!!
> ...


:up:


----------



## sienne (26 Novembre 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le concordanze diventano complicate quando c'è un femminile che finisce in "o" come AUTO o FOTO perché in realtà sono abbreviazioni di automobile e fotografia, femminili.
> O per nomi o aggettivi che finiscono in "a" o "e" ma sono singolari (anziché femminili plurali) o maschili tipo: autista, imbelle, solare, mente. Me ne venissero in mente altri!



Ciao Bruni,

ecco ... ecco ... lo hai spiegato benissimo! 
non servono altri termini ... perfetto!

grazie! ... 

speriamo che trovo la via, per battermelo in testa ... 
per farlo divenire automatico ... 
ma si, un modo si trova sempre! 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Novembre 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> iniziamo "


a proposito della concordanza (al singolare e al plurale, entrambe pervenute nella nostra grammatica. Perché poi non dovrebbero esistere essendo una lingua neolatina?)

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/concordanza_(La-grammatica-italiana)/

Mi accodo ai complimenti a Sienne sull'uso della lingua italiana
PS: ciao occhiverdi!

per Brunetta: osservazione giustissima, ma per la concordanza con alcuni sostantivi c'è la scorciatoia facile: guardi l'articolo (*la* foto, etc). E' utile, ma più complicato, anche per gli aggettivi (l'articolo del sostantivo che regge comunque non è lontano). Poi le eccezioni, certo. *L*'autista, o lo sai o non lo sai se è donna o uomo. Imbelle e solare sono sostanzialmente neutri (ora mi radiano), non concordano (li lasci esattamente così qualsiasi sia il genere del sostantivo al quale si riferiscono. Come idiota e deficiente, vanno bene in tutti i casi ). Con *mente* che intendevi?

Edit: *la* *mente*, ora ci sono arrivata. Non so perché, pensavo parlassi della terminazione degli avverbi, e non capivo perché mai tu lo facessi in questo contesto. Sorry.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a proposito della concordanza (al singolare e al plurale, entrambe pervenute nella nostra grammatica. Perché poi non dovrebbero esistere essendo una lingua neolatina?)
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/concordanza_(La-grammatica-italiana)/
> 
> ...


Esempio gli ungheresi dicono una pesce
perchè in quella lingua pesce è femminile...

Poi sbagliano tutti gli accenti di certe parole:
tulìpani
kilomètri
offendèrti.

Poi io ho osservato che...
gli arabi imparano le nostre lingue in una maniera vertiginosa...

Comunque ciao...


----------



## AnnaBlume (26 Novembre 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio gli ungheresi dicono una pesce
> perchè in quella lingua pesce è femminile...
> 
> Poi sbagliano tutti gli accenti di certe parole:
> ...


beh, certo, in questo intervento davo per scontato che una parte del discorso la si sapesse per certa (il genere del soggetto, ad esempio), o la frase fosse inziata o sentita da altri e si volesse proseguirla con l'aggettivo etc (vedi il trucchetto dell'articolo) altrimenti come concordi, a caso? Gli accenti tonici sono una disperazione anche per alcuni italiani, provare per credere... La legge latina della terzultima (parole sdrucciole) resiste in molti vocaboli, ma non certo in tutti: l'italiano (persona e lingua) appena può preferisce le parole piane e vengono fuori i mostri... Sulla velocità dell'apprendimento, vedo che i romeni sono schegge. Mai capito perché.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a proposito della concordanza (al singolare e al plurale, entrambe pervenute nella nostra grammatica. Perché poi non dovrebbero esistere essendo una lingua neolatina?)
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/concordanza_(La-grammatica-italiana)/
> 
> ...


Concordo soprattutto su idiota e deficiente :carneval:
Se sei italiana, o anche se non lo sei, non ti viene l'idea di dire imbella o imbella ma se sei straniera magari ti viene da dire "le imbelle" :singleeye:


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a proposito della concordanza (al singolare e al plurale, entrambe pervenute nella nostra grammatica. Perché poi non dovrebbero esistere essendo una lingua neolatina?)
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/concordanza_(La-grammatica-italiana)/
> 
> ...



Ciao AnnaBlum ... 

grazie! ... grazie per il link!

in tedesco sono le declinazioni ... visto che vi sono anche i casi ... 

bello rileggerti ... :smile: 

sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao AnnaBlum ...
> 
> grazie! ... grazie per il link!
> 
> ...



grazie al cielo i casi la lingua italiana li ha aboliti, sostituendoli con le particelle (articoli, preposizioni, etc, che definiscono il caso del sostantivo, lo qualificano, lasciando dunque il sostantivo invariato). Se non ho capito male in tedesco è stata fatta la scelta assurda di tenere TUTTO: i casi e pure le particelle e gli articoli (che si declinano secondo i casi, sbaglio?) Una follia grammaticale...


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie al cielo i casi la lingua italiana li ha aboliti, sostituendoli con le particelle (articoli, preposizioni, etc, che definiscono il caso del sostantivo, lo qualificano, lasciando dunque il sostantivo invariato). Se non ho capito male in tedesco è stata fatta la scelta assurda di tenere TUTTO: i casi e pure le particelle e gli articoli (che si declinano secondo i casi, sbaglio?) Una follia grammaticale...


:abbraccio:

bentornata


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> bentornata


grazie carissima. Faccio un salto, così, ma presto riparto


----------



## Simy (27 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie carissima. Faccio un salto, così, ma presto riparto


----------



## sienne (27 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> grazie al cielo i casi la lingua italiana li ha aboliti, sostituendoli con le particelle (articoli, preposizioni, etc, che definiscono il caso del sostantivo, lo qualificano, lasciando dunque il sostantivo invariato). Se non ho capito male in tedesco è stata fatta la scelta assurda di tenere TUTTO: i casi e pure le particelle e gli articoli (che si declinano secondo i casi, sbaglio?) *Una follia grammaticale...*




Ciao AnnaBlum


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ....


si, una follia a volte!
i casi però sono quattro. non c'è l'ablativo e il vocativo. 
ma le declinazioni possono essere, forti, deboli o misti ... 
articoli tre, c'è anche il neutro ... 
e tutto quello che hai detto ... delle preposizioni che richiedono un caso specifico ...
poi mettici le lettere congiunte, che formano un nuovo suono, che non stanno nell'alfabeto:
ch, sch, ck ... e gli Umlaut ... ä, ü, ö ... e le doppie ... e a volte anche triple come nella parola:
Schifffahrt ... e i sostantivi che si scrivono in maiuscolo ecc. ecc. 

uno schianto! ... a me piace. è molto figurativa ... 

ma guarda, qui si studia anche il francese, essendo la seconda lingua nazionale. 
e grazie ad un ritornello bernese, ho capito al volo il congiuntivo in italiano ... 

si und re
gyt Ohre weh

significa: 
si e re
fa male alle orecchie  :up: 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, certo, in questo intervento davo per scontato che una parte del discorso la si sapesse per certa (il genere del soggetto, ad esempio), o la frase fosse inziata o sentita da altri e si volesse proseguirla con l'aggettivo etc (vedi il trucchetto dell'articolo) altrimenti come concordi, a caso? Gli accenti tonici sono una disperazione anche per alcuni italiani, provare per credere... La legge latina della terzultima (parole sdrucciole) resiste in molti vocaboli, ma non certo in tutti: l'italiano (persona e lingua) appena può preferisce le parole piane e vengono fuori i mostri... Sulla velocità dell'apprendimento, vedo che i romeni sono schegge. Mai capito perché.


ciao Anna ben tornata.
I romeni sono molto veloci nell'apprendimento della nostra lingua perchè pure la loro ha come base il latino, secondo me.
In effetti(ho lavorato con un rumeno... o romeno? boh) e ho scoperto che per lui era più facile capire l'italiano dell'inglese, per due motivi: il primo era appunto una base comune, il secondo era che in Romania, per anni, hanno guardato la televisione italiana. Non ti dico quando abbiamo cominciato a parlare di musica cos'è saltato fuori.


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2013)

@Sienne: un incubo, un incubo!!!!! (ricordo qualcosa di teorico sulla lingua tedesca, complice un libro non tradotto che dovevo assolutamente studiare, è finita a lacrime e sangue, ma poi il libro l'ho studiato, non si sa come. E ho deciso di non occuparmi MAI PIU' della lingua teutonica )

@Sbri: vero per la base neolatina, ma quella ce l'hanno anche i francesi, e non mi pare che siano veloci nell'apprendimento di altre lingue. Ho il sospetto piuttosto sia un atteggiamento personale, un'apertura, che altri non hanno. Sulla musica: lol


----------



## AnnaBlume (27 Novembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


>


tesssssoro, se torno presto di là come spero, non condivido il fuso orario con l'Italia (oltre alla follia magnifica che mi pervade e che mi impedisce di stare a casa per più di 5 minuti), diventa complicato!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao Anna ben tornata.
> I romeni sono molto veloci nell'apprendimento della nostra lingua perchè pure la loro ha come base il latino, secondo me.
> In effetti(ho lavorato con un rumeno... o romeno? boh) e ho scoperto che per lui era più facile capire l'italiano dell'inglese, per due motivi: il primo era appunto una base comune, il secondo era che in Romania, per anni, hanno guardato la televisione italiana. *Non ti dico quando abbiamo cominciato a parlare di musica cos'è saltato fuori*.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Albano e Romina sono miti.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Novembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ragazzi ieri ero in compagnia di amici, si parlava si discuteva ecc ecc. Ad un certo punto mi accorgo che un "amico" offende la mia famiglia, gli faccio presente che involontariamente ha offeso, e che mi risponde? non offendevo involontariamente ma volontariamente...!
> 
> Allora mi alzo e gli do due sberle......
> 
> ...


c'è chi se lo cerca e in tal caso è giusto fargli pagare anche gli interessi


----------



## MillePensieri (28 Novembre 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> [...]Mi accodo ai complimenti a Sienne sull'uso della lingua italiana[...]


Anch'io! :up:

Ed è bello rivederti da queste parti, anche se per poco. :smile:


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2013)

invece a me piacerebbe sapere se esiste una definizione che indichi questo caso:

quando si sta facendo un discorso, a un certo punto si dice: per non parlare di...e giù un fiume di parole

in pratica si introduce un nuovo argomento, nonostante l'aver dichiarato di non volerne parlare
è come un trucco, molto usato tra l'altro, che serve per dare rilevanza, nostro malgrado...

non è una figura retorica, che io sappia

spero di essermi spiegata:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> invece a me piacerebbe sapere se esiste una definizione che indichi questo caso:
> 
> quando si sta facendo un discorso, a un certo punto si dice: per non parlare di...e giù un fiume di parole
> 
> ...


preterizione, credo.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> preterizione, credo.



grazie mille! è secoli che me lo chiedo, ed è pure una figura retorica!


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie mille! è secoli che me lo chiedo, ed è pure una figura retorica!


come la supercazzola, uguale


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come la supercazzola, uguale



ma come facevi a saperlo?
le figure retoriche sono millemila...


----------



## sienne (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> preterizione, credo.



Ciao Sbri,

mamma che termine! mai sentito ... no, proprio no. 
ci vado dietro ... 

grazie free ...  ... 
un grillo in più ... :rotfl: ... :up: ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Novembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma come facevi a saperlo?
> le figure retoriche sono millemila...


ho avuto al liceo una prof di italiano, latino e greco che ho odiato in quanto essere umano ma alla quale mi inchino ancora oggi in quanto insegnante.
Ancora mi ricordo perfettamente tante cose che i miei figli hanno già dimenticato, perchè lei all'epoca riuscì a farmele amare.
Mi fece odiare il tradurre in generale e alcune altre cosette come l'abuso di potere... ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.


----------



## free (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ho avuto al liceo una prof di italiano, latino e greco che ho odiato in quanto essere umano ma alla quale mi inchino ancora oggi in quanto insegnante.
> Ancora mi ricordo perfettamente tante cose che i miei figli hanno già dimenticato, perchè lei all'epoca riuscì a farmele amare.
> Mi fece odiare il tradurre in generale e alcune altre cosette come l'abuso di potere... ma questo è un altro paio di maniche.



complimenti, sono veramente abbagliata da tanto sapere!
mi metto anche gli occhiali appositi!


----------



## devastata (28 Novembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Bruni,
> 
> ecco ... ecco ... lo hai spiegato benissimo!
> non servono altri termini ... perfetto!
> ...



Mettermelo in testa, imprimermelo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (28 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> come la supercazzola, uguale


:risata:grandissima! Tu, dovresti insegnare le figure retoriche! Se le ricorderebbero tutte

@Millepensieri  :abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (29 Novembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> preterizione, credo.



Ciao Sbri,

credi bene ... :up:


sienne


----------



## sienne (21 Dicembre 2013)

Ciao

Ho letto un'espressione che probabilmente non capisco bene: 
stare alla canna del gas

Come prima cosa, ho pensato ad una canna ... un tipo di fumo per sballare. Anche se il gas, non puo' centrare.
Poi al "Lachgas", un gas che usano i dentisti quando fa troppo male. Quel gas sballa abbastanza, ma solo il
tempo che lo si respira, e non fa sentire il dolore. 

OK ... mi sa che sto fuori strada completamente. 
Perchè lo spirito, non ci sta tanto, che è meglio sballarsi e ridere.

Cosa significa e quando è appropriato usare questa espressione? 

Grazie.

Sienne


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ho letto un'espressione che probabilmente non capisco bene:
> stare alla canna del gas
> ...


É una metafora che indica che non c é piú nulla da fare.
Tipo le mie microtette per alcuni sono alla canna del gas


----------



## Tebe (21 Dicembre 2013)

Non so da dove provenga ma creso abbia radici suicide o comunque mortaccine.
Il gas uccide e se ti attacchi alla famosa canna del gas ti stai suicidando.

Morale. Una situazione senza speranza.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Dicembre 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so da dove provenga ma creso abbia radici suicide o comunque mortaccine.
> Il gas uccide e se ti attacchi alla famosa canna del gas ti stai suicidando.
> 
> Morale. Una situazione senza speranza.


E pensa che siamo in tempi
in cui la gente si attacca alla canna
e prova a succhiare
che gas non ghe xè...

Perchè hanno sospeso il serivizio

Perchè bolletta non pagata....

Ed eccoci modernissimi
ad aver superato la canna del gas...


----------



## devastata (21 Dicembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ho letto un'espressione che probabilmente non capisco bene:
> stare alla canna del gas
> ...



Lo dicono soprattutto quando uno non ha più un euro in tasca, non ha speranze, è disperato.

Penso derivi dal fatto che usi l'ultimo gas per sparire.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

uso le virgole, come mi pare ... non ho né un sentire, né conosco regole. 

Ma ultimamente mi è saltato all'occhio leggendo, che una volta vi erano e una volta no
in frasi del tipo: sia ... sia 

Esempio: Sia mia madre sia mia sorella ... / sia quando fa caldo sia quando fa freddo. 

Per iniziare: vanno poste le virgole? O no?


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (10 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> uso le virgole, come mi pare ... non ho né un sentire, né conosco regole.
> 
> ...


Sono opzionali. Se il primo sia comporta una lunga affermazione, magari con il gerundio, talvolta il secondo sia è addirittura preceduto dal punto e virgola. Se invece si tratta di due parole, la regola vorrebbe si mettessero come separatore, ma l'uso non obbliga.
Esempi:

Non so che posizione occupare: sia che io voglia accentrare l'attenzione su di me, cercando di negargli distrazioni; sia che voglia invece provocare col fargli credere che non mi importa delle sue attenzioni, in ogni caso sono indecisa.

Ho deciso: quest'estate voglio sia un periodo per me sola, sia un periodo di vacanza con te.

Se vai a vivere in Francia:smile:, ricordati di mangiare almeno una volta sia un piatto di moules, sia uno di choucroute.

Quando esco di casa mi capita di dimenticare sia le chiavi sia il cervello.


----------



## sienne (10 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sono opzionali. Se il primo sia comporta una lunga affermazione, magari con il gerundio, talvolta il secondo sia è addirittura preceduto dal punto e virgola. Se invece si tratta di due parole, la regola vorrebbe si mettessero come separatore, ma l'uso non obbliga.
> Esempi:
> 
> Non so che posizione occupare: sia che io voglia accentrare l'attenzione su di me, cercando di negargli distrazioni; sia che voglia invece provocare col fargli credere che non mi importa delle sue attenzioni, in ogni caso sono indecisa.
> ...



Ciao 

sei un enorme tesoro! :smile:

Grazie per il tempo, che hai impegnato, per spiegarmelo ... 

Né terrò conto, la prossima volta che vado a cena!


Sienne


----------



## Fantastica (14 Aprile 2014)

Cara @sienne,

se posso, mi permetto di aggiungere questo...

_________________________________________________________________

Cito una tua risposta di esempio:

_Ciao free,

ti ringrazio! Perfetto! Né terrò conto ...

__________________________________________________________________
_
Oggi spiego la differenza tra _né_ e _ne_.

Con l'accento, si tratta di negazione, come nella frase: _non voglio né andare né restare, né la pizza, né il gelato.
Non so né suonare il pianoforte, né giocare a lippa.

_Senza accentosi usa come pronome con il significato di "di questo, da questo". Per esempio: _ne terrò conto_ (come dire: terrò conto _di questo_); _me ne vado! _(come dire: vado via _da questo, da qui_); _non ne so nulla_ (come dire: non so nulla _di questo_).

Se mi piace dirti queste cose è perché il tuo italiano è bellissimo. Se tu scrivessi male, non _ne_ varrebbe la pena!

Ciao.


----------



## sienne (14 Aprile 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Cara @sienne,
> 
> se posso, mi permetto di aggiungere questo...
> 
> ...



Ciao 

proprio questo intendevo, quanto ho aperto questo thread!
Impossibile che io (ma anche altri), si possano rendere conto di certi errori che si ripetano,
cioè, non di battitura o distrazione massima ... ma s'incarnano proprio ... 

Enorme abbraccio ... 

Questi sono bei regali ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

Ciao

La differenza dei significati tra sicurezza e certezza. 
In Tedesco mi esce un solo termine per entrambi ... 
Il passaggio con questi due termine, salta all'occhio,
Sbri ha scritto in maiuscolo e io l'ho evidenziato in verde. 





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè fai ragionamenti troppo complessi.
> Se un gruppo di utenti ne vuole affossare uno, lo farà.
> Qualunque sia il sistema di moderazione e gli strumenti.
> Se domani affossano me, vado via.
> ...




sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> La differenza dei significati tra sicurezza e certezza.
> In Tedesco mi esce un solo termine per entrambi ...
> ...


credo che la differenza come l'ha posta Sbri sia simbolica/semantica, non linguistica. Sicurezza è la sicurezza interiore, il fatto che internamente, dentro di sé si sa che la cosa sta in quel modo. La Certezza è esteriore: basata su prove, su dati certi, su fatti. Però, se prendi un dizionario italiano, probabilmente te le tratta come sinonimi.


----------



## sienne (20 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> credo che la differenza come l'ha posta Sbri sia simbolica/semantica, non linguistica. Sicurezza è la sicurezza interiore, il fatto che internamente, dentro di sé si sa che la cosa sta in quel modo. La Certezza è esteriore: basata su prove, su dati certi, su fatti. Però, se prendi un dizionario italiano, probabilmente te le tratta come sinonimi.



Ciao 

perfetto! Grazie.

Infatti, sembra che sia così. 
Poi ho trovato dei giochi di parole,
del tipo, la certezza porta alla sicurezza ...

Comunque, forse parto anche io mentalmente,
con un certo pre-concetto, che riguardano certe cose:
non le ritengo mai statiche ... ma servono ugualmente. 


sienne


----------



## AnnaBlume (20 Aprile 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto! Grazie.
> 
> ...


idem!


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> @Sienne: un incubo, un incubo!!!!! (ricordo qualcosa di teorico sulla lingua tedesca, complice un libro non tradotto che dovevo assolutamente studiare, è finita a lacrime e sangue, ma poi il libro l'ho studiato, non si sa come. E ho deciso di non occuparmi MAI PIU' della lingua teutonica )
> 
> @Sbri: *vero per la base neolatina, ma quella ce l'hanno anche i francesi, e non mi pare che siano veloci nell'apprendimento di altre lingue. Ho il sospetto piuttosto sia un atteggiamento personale, un'apertura, che altri non hanno. Sulla musica: lol*


si be'...il romeno sembra un dialetto della lingua italiana...avevo lavorato con romeni...stavo imparando la loro lingua...
sono veloci nell'apprendere per necessita'...
prima imparano e prima diventano piu' indipendenti....
avevo notato la stassea cosa anche nell'apprendimento dell'inglese e avevo chiesto a diversi dell'est europa (quelli dell'est imparano velocemente)....e mi dicevano che la loro motivazione era la necessita'....che sentono piu' urgente di altri stranieri....


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si be'...il romeno sembra un dialetto della lingua italiana...avevo lavorato con romeni...stavo imparando la loro lingua...
> sono veloci nell'apprendere per necessita'...
> prima imparano e prima diventano piu' indipendenti....
> avevo notato la stassea cosa anche nell'apprendimento dell'inglese e avevo chiesto a diversi dell'est europa (quelli dell'est imparano velocemente)....e mi dicevano che la loro motivazione era la necessita'....che sentono piu' urgente di altri stranieri....


beh, mi sono trovata, molti anni fa, in un corso d'inglese (in UK) con francesi, spagnoli, cechi, etc. Immagino che la necessità fosse la stessa per tutti: non troppo stringente, eravamo tutti ragazzi giovanissimi, ma sicuramente presente. Beh, i francesi non azzeccavano le pronunce manco a pagarli. Secondi come incapacità di apprendere, gli spagnoli. Erano uno strazio entrambi.


----------



## Tebe (21 Aprile 2014)

quanto mi piace questo 3d.
:inlove:

Imparo un sacco di cose e Fantastica è fantastica nello spiegare.
Non serve solo a Sienne ma anche a me, che nonostante abbia un italiano pulito, non segue molte regole e ancora oggi le virgole e gli apostrofi sono un mistero.

Ormai ho smesso di farmene un problema, come di farmi un problema di non impararle ste cose.
Ma ho scoperto che è una cosa tipica degli ex balbuzienti che hanno comunicato solo scrivendo per anni.
Un linguaggio alternativo che per forza di cose non poteva seguire le regole perfette della grammatica vista l'urgenza di comunicare.
Ed è rimasto.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, mi sono trovata, molti anni fa, in un corso d'inglese (in UK) con francesi, spagnoli, cechi, etc. Immagino che la necessità fosse la stessa per tutti: *non troppo stringente*, eravamo tutti ragazzi giovanissimi, ma sicuramente presente. Beh, i francesi non azzeccavano le pronunce manco a pagarli. Secondi come incapacità di apprendere, gli spagnoli. Erano uno strazio entrambi.



E' quello il punto :smile:
Non troppo stringente.
Era una cosa che mi ero chiesta fin dai miei primi tempi qua....perche' notavo questa differenza.
e mi sono resa conto che loro sentono di piu' l'urgenza rispetto a noi dell'europa occidentale.
Molti contano di non tornare mai piu' nei loro Paesi di origine, sono affascianti dalla meritocrazia e a casa lasciano solo guai. Quindi vogliono integrarsi piu' in fretta possibile e non perdere nessuna opportunita' che il nuovo Paese gli offre.


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

Tebe ha detto:


> quanto mi piace questo 3d.
> :inlove:
> 
> Imparo un sacco di cose e Fantastica è fantastica nello spiegare.
> ...



Condivido.
leggo molto volentieri queste preziose "tips" della lingua italiana.


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> E' quello il punto :smile:
> Non troppo stringente.
> Era una cosa che mi ero chiesta fin dai miei primi tempi qua....perche' notavo questa differenza.
> e mi sono resa conto che loro sentono di piu' l'urgenza rispetto a noi dell'europa occidentale.
> Molti contano di non tornare mai piu' nei loro Paesi di origine, sono affascianti dalla meritocrazia e a casa lasciano solo guai. Quindi vogliono integrarsi piu' in fretta possibile e non perdere nessuna opportunita' che il nuovo Paese gli offre.


sì, ho capito cosa vuoi intendere! Ma non sono ancora troppo convinta: la stessa necessità a me sembra ce l'abbiano tutti gli immigrati di pari urgenza. Alcuni imparano le lingue perfettamente, altri si fermano al livello minimo per interagire a livello basilare (anche la comunità italiana nelle città americane: hanno un livello di inglese penoso, eppur ci vivono). Poi, ovvio che i discorsi sono molto più complessi di così (c'è anche lo sciovinismo della propria lingua madre, vedi il francese; i gruppi di connazionali che non si integrano ma fanno sub-cultura -vedi gli italiani negli States come anche i domenicani in Liguria- etc). Insomma, è complesso. Però mi pare di capire che a parità di condizioni ('povertà', a d esempio, e il fatto che non torneranno indietro), i romeni siano più aperti alle lingue degli altri…Però, ecco, sono impressioni, magari non leggo bene tutti i retroscena :smile:


----------



## Alessandra (21 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, ho capito cosa vuoi intendere! Ma non sono ancora troppo convinta: la stessa necessità a me sembra ce l'abbiano tutti gli immigrati di pari urgenza. Alcuni imparano le lingue perfettamente, altri si fermano al livello minimo per interagire a livello basilare (anche la comunità italiana nelle città americane: hanno un livello di inglese penoso, eppur ci vivono). Poi, ovvio che i discorsi sono molto più complessi di così (c'è anche lo sciovinismo della propria lingua madre, vedi il francese; i gruppi di connazionali che non si integrano ma fanno sub-cultura -vedi gli italiani negli States come anche i domenicani in Liguria- etc). Insomma, è complesso. Però mi pare di capire che a parità di condizioni ('povertà', a d esempio, e il fatto che non torneranno indietro), i romeni siano più aperti alle lingue degli altri…Però, ecco, sono impressioni, magari non leggo bene tutti i retroscena :smile:



si'. d'accordissimo...discorso complesso...
Io ho notato che lo sciovinismo della propria lingua madre fa molto....chi e' piu' "orgoglioso" della propria lingua madre, fa anche piu' fatica a perdere l'accento e forse non lo vogliono neanche perdere (vedi francesi e spagnoli...e oddio...anche noi italiani)


----------



## AnnaBlume (21 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> si'. d'accordissimo...discorso complesso...
> Io ho notato che lo sciovinismo della propria lingua madre fa molto....chi e' piu' "orgoglioso" della propria lingua madre, fa anche piu' fatica a perdere l'accento e forse non lo vogliono neanche perdere (vedi francesi e spagnoli...e oddio...anche noi italiani)


:up:


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> anche noi italiani)


Io vorrei tanto perderlo. Ho un orrendo accento veneto di cui mi disferei ben volentieri. Ho anche pensato di fare un corso di dizione, chissà se potrebbe aiutarmi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto perderlo.* Ho un orrendo accento veneto *di cui mi disferei ben volentieri. Ho anche pensato di fare un corso di dizione, chissà se potrebbe aiutarmi.


ahahahahahaha scusa mon ami non ce l'ho con te è che ho pensato subito che se il conte vede questo post gli viene uno smalvino ahahahhhah

sito veneto? ti xe de Vicensa anca ti? voto far malar Oscuro?:smile:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io vorrei tanto perderlo. Ho un orrendo accento veneto di cui mi disferei ben volentieri. Ho anche pensato di fare un corso di dizione, chissà se potrebbe aiutarmi.


i corsi di dizione servono a quello. Poi sta a te lavorarci su :smile:


----------



## Simy (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ahahahahahaha scusa mon ami non ce l'ho con te è che ho pensato subito che se il conte vede questo post gli viene uno smalvino ahahahhhah
> 
> sito veneto? ti xe de Vicensa anca ti? voto far malar Oscuro?:smile:



:risata: ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti xe de Vicensa anca ti?


no, una sessantina di km a nord-est.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> no, una sessantina di km a nord-est.


Alessio Boni ha perso l'accento bresciano, quindi tutto è possibile 
Non vedo perché perderlo, però, visto che non fai l'attore.


----------



## feather (23 Aprile 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Alessio Boni ha perso l'accento bresciano, quindi tutto è possibile
> Non vedo perché perderlo, però, visto che non fai l'attore.


Perché non mi piace, specie quando parlo inglese, cioè quasi sempre, mi piacerebbe non avere nessun accento riconoscibile. Come quando i danesi parlano in inglese; un bel inglese con grammatica corretta e nessuna inflessioni particolare, assolutamente neutro. 
Invece che avere un cartello appeso al collo con scritto "io vengo da qui".


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Aprile 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Perché non mi piace, specie quando parlo inglese, cioè quasi sempre, mi piacerebbe non avere nessun accento riconoscibile. Come quando i danesi parlano in inglese; un bel inglese con grammatica corretta e nessuna inflessioni particolare, assolutamente neutro.
> Invece che avere un cartello appeso al collo con scritto "io vengo da qui".



sono d'accordo, anche in italiano! La IGT non l'ho mai sopportata, mica siamo vini!. L'italiano, con la sua giusta fonetica che non varia da regione a regione è bellissimo. Gli inglesi sono tanti (pensa alla differenza fra la britannica 'received pronunciation' e quella americana standard), ma una pronuncia pulita che non denuncia la provenienza è davvero bella (e forse l'unica davvero accessibile, pur con studio, per i non madrelingua)


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2014)

Ciao

ho letto questa frase:

"se avessi un lato oscuro mi ucciderei all'istante"

Si può dire in questo modo? 

Cioè, non sarebbe da dire "mi suiciderei"? 


sienne


----------



## @lex (24 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho letto questa frase:
> 
> ...


è la stessa cosa. quel "mi" sta per "me stesso"  e uccidere me stesso corrisponde a "mi suiciderei"


----------



## sienne (24 Maggio 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa. quel "mi" sta per "me stesso"  e uccidere me stesso corrisponde a "mi suiciderei"



Ciao

ok ... il pronome riflessivo aggiusta la questione. 


Mi andava per la testa, per questo la domanda, 
che "uccidere" viene fatto ad un'altra persona.
Probabilmente sto facendo molta confusione,
c'è anche la parola "omicidio" ... ok ... 


sienne


----------



## @lex (24 Maggio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ok ... il pronome riflessivo aggiusta la questione.
> 
> ...


La particella mi rende riflessivo il verbo che la segue


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

mi sto confondendo ... e non so bene dove andare a vedere.

In tedesco se usa "Professor" / professore, e si intende SOLO 
uno / una che presiede una cattedra universitaria ... 
Tutto il resto sono insegnanti ... 

Ora in un thread si parla di professori e di quattordicenni (allievi) ... 

Che distinzione si fa, nella lingua italiana e in base a che cosa?


Grazie


sienne


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sto confondendo ... e non so bene dove andare a vedere.
> 
> ...


in Italia siamo generosi. 

Dalle medie in su tutti professori.

X università professori universitari


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> in Italia siamo generosi.
> 
> Dalle medie in su tutti professori.
> 
> X università professori universitari



esatto. Poi ci sono le espressioni dall'uso gergale che suppongo vari da regione a regione (o da ambiente a ambiente): in centro Italia (dalla Toscana al Lazio di sicuro) per docente si intende docente universitario, mentre per l'italiano corretto docente è generico, vale come sinonimo di professore (cioè, dalle medie in su). Di mio, però, 'docente delle medie' non l'ho mai sentito, comunque.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> esatto. Poi ci sono le espressioni dall'uso gergale che suppongo vari da regione a regione (o da ambiente a ambiente): in centro Italia (dalla Toscana al Lazio di sicuro) per docente si intende docente universitario, mentre per l'italiano corretto docente è generico, vale come sinonimo di professore (cioè, dalle medie in su). Di mio, però, 'docente delle medie' non l'ho mai sentito, comunque.



In realtà -almeno al nord poi non so- docente si usa anche per gli insegnanti delle elementari. Docente è chiunque docet, insegna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> In realtà -almeno al nord poi non so- docente si usa anche per gli insegnanti delle elementari. Docente è chiunque docet, insegna.


sì, sì, l'ho detto il significato italiano (e so bene la sua etimologia). Ma dalle mie 'parti' (estese) docente significa solo universitario. A nord perfino per i maestri? Quanto mi sembra strano e buffo! Sui contratti comunque c'è scritto docente per tutti (tranne in quelli dell'uni, nei quali c'è scritto professore di tot fascia).


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Giugno 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, sì, l'ho detto il significato italiano (e so bene la sua etimologia). Ma dalle mie 'parti' (estese) docente significa solo universitario. A nord perfino per i maestri? Quanto mi sembra strano e buffo! Sui contratti comunque c'è scritto docente per tutti (tranne in quelli dell'uni, nei quali c'è scritto professore di tot fascia).



Scusa, ero certa che tu sapessi l'etimologia, solo che mi era sfuggito che l'avevi detta e quindi l'ho scritta io tutto qua


----------



## AnnaBlume (9 Giugno 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Scusa, ero certa che tu sapessi l'etimologia, solo che mi era sfuggito che l'avevi detta e quindi l'ho scritta io tutto qua


in effetti ero di fretta, non ho scritto chiaramente come te :up:


----------



## Fantastica (9 Giugno 2014)

*Già che ci siamo*

@sienne...

visto che hai resuscitato questo bel thread, mi permetto di dirti che si scrive "non c'entra niente" o "cosa c'entra?" e non "centra", anche se sembra affine nel significato. In realtà, l'immagine esatta non è quella di una freccia che non centra un bersaglio, ma di qualcosa che non entra in qualcos'altro, che è fuori tema, che non ci azzecca. 
Sono sfumature, e molti oggi scrivono "centra" come fai tu, ma non è corretto.

Infine, non so se per te, ma di certo l'ho letto, si scrive "appieno" e non "a pieno". 

Baci.


----------



## sienne (9 Giugno 2014)

Ciao

grazie!

Siete dei grandi tesori ... veramente. 


@ Fantastica

ti puoi sempre permettere! Anzi, mi fa tanto piacere. 



:inlove:



sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

in base alle reazioni, ho capito che il termine "svantaggiato" ha delle connotazioni negative. 
In tedesco lo si usa per dire, quando vi è uno svantaggio ... come ora, io sono svantaggiata,
perché l'Italiano non è la mia lingua materna. Nulla di che ... cioè, non lo usiamo per "offendere" ... 

Che connotazioni ha? Non le colgo ... per me è un termine neutro ... che sta solo ad indicare,
che in un determinato punto, mancano delle risorse ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (27 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in base alle reazioni, ho capito che il termine "svantaggiato" ha delle connotazioni negative.
> In tedesco lo si usa per dire, quando vi è uno svantaggio ... come ora, io sono svantaggiata,
> ...


Carissima, ciao

infatti il significato in italiano è esattamente quello che riporti qui tu. JB lo usa in modo gergale (ma è gergo suo), come sinonimo di "sfigato". 
Buona domenica!


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in base alle reazioni, ho capito che il termine "svantaggiato" ha delle connotazioni negative.
> In tedesco lo si usa per dire, quando vi è uno svantaggio ... come ora, io sono svantaggiata,
> ...


Prima di arrivare su questo forum nemmeno io pensavo fosse un'offesa...anzi, è un termine che non ho mai sentito per definire una persona...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prima di arrivare su questo forum nemmeno io pensavo fosse un'offesa...anzi, è un termine che non ho mai sentito per definire una persona...
> 
> :mrgreen:


Tutto può essere un'offesa.
Dipende dalle intenzioni di chi usa una parola e da come viene recepita.
Cieco è la condizione di chi non vede ma se la si usa in senso metaforico può essere un'offesa o anche un modo per indicare la difficoltà di avere una visione completa di una situazione.
A dir la verità "svantaggiato" è diffuso tra i giovani e mi sembra meno offensivo di tanti altri termini usati con larghezza sia da JB sia da altri.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

grazie!

In poche parole, dal tutto al niente ... e dipende dal contorno. 
Ma pur sempre, non così offensivo. Una forma per dire, ti manca una marcia ... 

OK ... grazie ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (27 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto può essere un'offesa.
> Dipende dalle intenzioni di chi usa una parola e da come viene recepita.
> Cieco è la condizione di chi non vede ma se la si usa in senso metaforico può essere un'offesa o anche un modo per indicare la difficoltà di avere una visione completa di una situazione.
> A dir la verità "svantaggiato" è diffuso tra i giovani e mi sembra meno offensivo di tanti altri termini usati con larghezza sia da JB sia da altri.


Che tutto possa essere un'offesa è vero...
Ma appunto non tutte le parole nascono per esserlo...
Diciamo che JB non la usa per complimentarsi! 
Si vede che son tagliata fuori dal mondo giovanile, io svantaggiato nell'accezione usata qui non l'ho mai davvero sentito!
Poi può pure essere usato in certe zone piuttosto che altre!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Che tutto possa essere un'offesa è vero...
> Ma appunto non tutte le parole nascono per esserlo...
> Diciamo che JB non la usa per complimentarsi!
> Si vede che son tagliata fuori dal mondo giovanile, io svantaggiato nell'accezione usata qui non l'ho mai davvero sentito!
> Poi può pure essere usato in certe zone piuttosto che altre!


Neanche nel mondo giovanile è usata con intenzioni molto benevole.
E' l'equivalente di handicappato ma più generico e quindi meno offensivo nei confronti di chi svantaggiato è per  qualsiasi motivo.
Quando si vuol dire che qualcuno si comporta in modo che denota una qualche carenza comunque stai offendendo sia che la carenza sia reale sia no.
Dipende dall'intenzione e dipende come viene ricevuta.
Un "Ma va' là pirla!" detto da un amico viene accolto con un sorriso d'affetto, da un non amico suscita altre reazioni.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2014)

Ciao 

ritorno con una mia domanda di comprensione su un termine,
che in questi giorni si è usato tanto ... -> la malafede. 

Mi è anche già stato spiegato una volta, ma quando leggo, 
mi sembra che viene un po' usato con un significato molto ampio. 

Per me, l'ho tradotto con "Unterstellung" -> mettere sotto -> cioè, attribuire delle intenzioni. 

Il dizionario riporta:


*1* Mancanza di lealtà e sincerità SIN *ipocrisia*, *disonestà*: _agire in m._

*2* dir. Consapevolezza di pregiudicare con le proprie azioni un diritto altrui

• sec. XVII


Che significato abbraccia nell'uso ... 

Grazie in anticipo ... 



sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ritorno con una mia domanda di comprensione su un termine,
> che in questi giorni si è usato tanto ... -> la malafede.
> ...


Quello in grassetto.


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quello in grassetto.



Ciao 

grazie. 
Ora capisco una reazione che ho letto ... 
In effetti, il termine è forte ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie.
> Ora capisco una reazione che ho letto ...
> ...


A me (nella vita) manda in bestia.
In effetti non me l'ha mai detto nessuno.
Né io l'ho mai detto. Quando è stato il caso ho preferito un bel "vaffa...!" che va sempre bene ed esprime il mio rifiuto e non entra nella valutazione della persona.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie.
> Ora capisco una reazione che ho letto ...
> ...


Il termine è forte poi certo tocca capire chi lo invoca  riderci su sarebbe la miglior cosa ma sai com'è ...:smile:E comunque se qualcuno te lo dice di iniziativa lo rimandi al mittente :mrgreen: fortunatamente  di Dio In terra ce n'è stato uno circa 2000 anni fa gli altri son peones come tutti :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me (nella vita) manda in bestia.
> In effetti non me l'ha mai detto nessuno.
> Né io l'ho mai detto. Quando è stato il caso ho preferito un bel "vaffa...!" che va sempre bene ed esprime il mio rifiuto e non entra nella valutazione della persona.



Ciao

è un giudizio in effetti. E la parola in tedesco, è molto più "soave" e indica più un malinteso ... 
Una cattiva interpretazione di ciò che si sta cercando di dire ... una cosa così ... 

L'ho usato l'altro giorno ...  ... 
Va bon ... è passata ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> è un giudizio in effetti. E la parola in tedesco, è molto più "soave" e indica più un malinteso ...
> Una cattiva interpretazione di ciò che si sta cercando di dire ... una cosa così ...
> ...


Non esiste in tedesco un modo per definire chi fa una cosa adducendo (portando) un motivo nobile mentre lo fa per un interesse non nobile o ignobile ?


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esiste in tedesco un modo per definire chi fa una cosa adducendo (portando) un motivo nobile mentre lo fa per un interesse non nobile o ignobile ?



Ciao 

no, non esiste un termine. Lo esprimiamo in più parole, del tipo:
stai agendo con cattiveria; hai delle intenzioni cattive ...
(traduzione dal dizionario PONS) ... siamo crucchi ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (6 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ritorno con una mia domanda di comprensione su un termine,
> che in questi giorni si è usato tanto ... -> la malafede.
> ...


Ciao secondo me unterstullung non è la parola adatta come hai già notato tu.


----------



## sienne (7 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ciao secondo me unterstullung non è la parola adatta come hai già notato tu.



Ciao 

infatti. Unterstellung, è insinuare ... 

Ipocrisia corrisponde a Heuchelei e o Scheinheiligkeit ... 
Vengono usati pochissimo. E nell'uso, indicano più altri aspetti ... 
Come per dire, non fare l'angioletto (Schein = apparenza, luce + heilig = santo) 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (7 Agosto 2014)

In boser Absicht? Boswillig? Wieder besseres wiessen handeln?


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In boser Absicht? Boswillig? Wieder besseres wiessen handeln?



Ciao H7 ... 

si, si avvicina tanto. Questo è il campo. 


http://www.liceoscordia.it/document... (Le relazioni con altri). Gen.-Feb. 2013.pdf



La malafede


“L'essere umano non è solo l'essere per mezzo del quale compaiono nel mondo delle negatività, è anche l'essere che può prendere atteggiamenti negativi nei confronti di se stesso “ (Jean-Paul Sartre , L’essere e il nulla, Il Saggiatore).


Fra tali atteggiamenti, il comportamento che consapevolmente induce a supporre o accogliere per veri fatti in contrasto con la realtà, viene definito da Jean-Paul Sartre “malafede”.

Per capire pienamente cos'è la malafede Sartre procede in modo dialettico; infatti, poiché ogni affermazione sottintende una negazione, per specificare ciò che una cosa è, bisogna implicitamente chiarire ciò che essa non è ( come affermava Spinoza, “omnis determinatio est negatio”). Tutti pensiamo di essere in grado di dare una definizione soddisfacente di malafede, dato che è un’esperienza usuale nella vita quotidiana. Ponendo tuttavia la classica domanda socratica “che cos' è?” alle persone destinatarie della nostra richiesta di una definizione, riceveremmo risposte diverse e, possibilmente, anche in opposizione tra loro. La malafede non è nè un errore nè una finzione. Nell'errore diciamo il falso per ignoranza, perché non conosciamo lo stato delle cose; quindi chi fa un’affermazione falsa prima dice il falso senza esserne consapevole, pensando di dire il vero, e poi scopre il vero. La finzione nelle sue varie forme ( humour, parodia, barzelletta, satira ecc.) è una situazione nella quale il parlante non ha intenzione di ingannare ma di essere smascherato: egli vuole che il destinatario scopra che il suo discorso sia falso, poiché tale scoperta è un’integrazione della stessa finzione.


Spesso si assimila la malafede alla menzogna. Afferma però Sartre:
“Ammetteremo volentieri che la malafede sia menzogna a se stessi, purché si distingua immediatamente la menzogna a se stessi dalla menzogna propriamente detta”.
Una menzogna propriamente detta è l’alterazione o falsificazione della verità perseguita con colpevole determinazione. Vi sono tre condizioni necessarie affinché una menzogna si avveri: la falsità del contenuto del discorso, la consapevolezza di tale falsità da parte del parlante e l’intenzione di ingannare il destinatario, così da negare e occultargli la conoscenza del vero. L’essenza della menzogna vuole quindi che il mentitore metta in atto e realizzi cinicamente un progetto di mascheramento della verità e che di tale progetto sia del tutto consapevole. La menzogna riguarda il trascendente perché il fatto enunciato non esiste e la negazione implicita sostanzialmente nella menzogna riguarda la verità. Perciò la menzogna, avendo a che fare con qualcosa che trascende la coscienza, non coinvolge la struttura della coscienza attuale: tutte le negazioni che la costituiscono hanno infatti a che fare con oggetti che sono espulsi dalla coscienza, sono esteriori rispetto ad essa e per questo trascendenti. Afferma ancora Sartre:
“ La menzogna è un fenomeno normale di ciò che Heidegger chiama il Mit-sein. Suppone l’esistenza mia, l’esistenza dell'altro, la mia esistenza per l’altro, e l’esistenza dell’altro per me.” .
Così al mentitore basta far sì che l’altro prenda per vera la menzogna ed in tal modo egli utilizza per il proprio profitto la dualità ontologica del proprio io e dell’io d’altri, realizzando di esistere in natura come una coscienza nascosta ad altri. 
La malafede ha in apparenza la stessa struttura della menzogna, poiché io maschero la verità. Ma essendo io stesso sia ingannatore che ingannato non vi è più la dualità ontologica tipica della menzogna; l’atteggiamento di malafede implica allora per essenza l’unità di una coscienza alL’interno della quale, e solo al suo interno, si situi la dualità della menzogna ma facendo capo all’unità di un io che è vittima dello stesso inganno da lui progettato e realizzato.
“Non si subisce la propria malafede, non si è “affetti” da malafede, non è uno stato. La coscienza si contamina da se stessa di malafede. Occorre un’intenzione primitiva e un progetto di malafede : il progetto implica una concezione della malafede come tale ... ”.
Ammettiamo che nella malafede chi mente e colui a cui si mente sono la stessa persona, e cioè che davvero, in modo incredibilmente paradossale, io devo allora conoscere, in quanto realizzo un inganno, la verità che tuttavia non dovrei conoscere dal momento che sono anche la vittima di questo inganno. Nasce allora spontaneamente la domanda di come possa sussistere la menzogna se la dualità che la rende possibile, e quindi è presupposta, è invece soppressa e se colui a cui si mente conosce già la verità.
E questa non è l’unica difficoltà a cui si va incontro nell’analisi della struttura della malafede se se ne vuole conoscere la natura. La trasparenza della coscienza comporta che il soggetto-oggetto della malafede sia consapevole di essa, il che significa quindi che egli sia in buona fede nella coscienza della propria malafede. 

Per capire meglio cos' è la malafede Sartre afferma che conviene analizzare più da vicino i comportamenti di malafede iniziando con il porsi la domanda
“ Che cosa deve essere l’uomo nel suo essere, per poter essere in malafede?”.
Egli porta l'esempio di una donna che si è recata al suo primo appuntamento e che conosce le intenzioni dell'uomo che si appresta ad incontrare. Proprio per questo sa che dovrà prendere una decisione, ma rimanda questo momento e si attacca agli atteggiamenti rispettosi del compagno circoscrivendoli solo al presente , spogliandoli dunque di qualsiasi significato implicito e privandoli, in ultima analisi, della loro trascendenza. Ella si rifiuta praticamente di percepire il desiderio in quanto tale del suo compagno e non lo riconosce se non come ammirazione, stima e rispetto. Cristallizza il compagno nelle qualità che gli riconosce, lo fissa ancorandolo al presente e, tutto impastato di questo attimo, viene imprigionato nella sua fattità e privato di ogni possibile sviluppo. La donna ha bisogno di non avvertire come tale il desiderio per non sentirsi umiliata dalla sua cruda nudità, benché ad esso sia sensibile e, tutto sommato, lo vuole. Ma vuole anche, intanto, essere la destinataria di un sentimento che sia rivolto alla sua persona: vuole cioè essere trovata come soggetto e libertà totale non oggettivabile. La situazione, tutta piena di questa segreta contraddizione, necessita di una decisione immediata nel momento in cui l’interlocutore le prende la mano: infatti, abbandonare la mano significherebbe consentire al flirt, mentre ritirarla comporterebbe la rottura del temporaneo incanto.
“Si sa allora quel che succede; la giovane donna abbandona la mano, ma non s’accorge di abbandonarla. Non s’accorge perché, per caso, avviene che ella è, in questo momento, tutta spirito.”
La donna quindi scinde il proprio corpo dall'anima portando l’interlocutore nelle regioni più elevate del sentimento. Sartre afferma: “Diremo che questa donna è in malafede”. Ella per realizzare questa malafede ed in essa mantenersi usa diversi procedimenti: per prima cosa ha neutralizzato i comportamenti del compagno lasciandoli nel modo dell'in-sé, mera fattità cristallizzata in qualità spirituali ed innocue e, contemporaneamente, gode del desiderio dell’interlocutore ma solo dal punto di vista trascendentale, cioè come di un non essere. Infine ella si configura come non essente, cioè vedendo il proprio corpo come un ente passivo al quale “possono capitare dei casi”: lo strumento della malafede sfruttato dalla ragazza è quindi l'essere-in-mezzo-al-mondo , cioè la presenza passiva del nostro corpo tra gli oggetti, per liberarsi dall'essere-nel-mondo, il ché comporterebbe essere parte attiva e responsabile di ciò che ci circonda. Filo conduttore di questi procedimenti è la contraddittorietà che nasce dalla posizione di un’idea e dalla negazione di essa. Scaturigine di siffatta contraddittorietà è la struttura duplice della natura umana per la quale l’essere umano risulta costituito di fattità e trascendenza: questa duplicità dovrebbe essere soggetta a consapevole coordinazione, mentre la malafede si limita invece solo ad affermarne l’identità delle sue componenti risolvendo il soggetto indifferentemente nell’una o nell’altra a secondo della necessità: ora nella propria fattità per sfuggire alla trascendenza, ora nella trascendenza per sfuggire alla propria fattità.


“Bisogna affermare la fattità come essente la trascendenza e la trascendenza come essente la fattità, così da potere, nell'istante in cui se ne percepisce una, trovarsi bruscamente di fronte all’altra”.
Alcune frasi celebri ci danno prototipi di malafede: “Io sono troppo grande per me”, titolo di un lavoro di Sarment, presenta i caratteri della malafede, perché “prima ci getta in piena trascendenza per poi imprigionarci subito negli stretti limiti della nostra essenza di fatto” .
Tale e altre formule si mantengono in una continua disgregazione che rende possibile un continuo fluire e trapassare da un presente di fatto e totalmente impastato di sé verso la trascendenza e viceversa e tendono tutte a stabilire che “io non sono ciò che sono”. Se questa formula non fosse vera dovrei prendere con la massima serietà ogni rimprovero, ma grazie alla trascendenza (il mio non essere in fondo ciò che di fatto appaio e col quale non posso essere identificato) sfuggo a tutto ciò che sono, perché ciò che veramente sono è la trascendenza (ovvero, ciò che di fatto, ancora, non sono). Grazie a questo processo la ragazza purifica il desiderio dello spasimante, considerandone solo la trascendenza che mescola con la fattità del presente che è fatto di rispetto e ammirazione. Il concetto “trascendenza-fattità” è uno strumento basilare della malafede ma non è l’unico: ad esso infatti si aggiunge l'essere-per-sè e l'essere-per-altri.
“Come se io fossi per me stesso la verità di me stesso ed altri non possedesse di me che un’immagine deformata. L’uguale dignità del mio essere per altri e del mio essere per me, permette una sintesi perpetuamente disgregativa ed un perpetuo gioco di evasione dal per-sé al per-altri e dal per-altri al per-sé.”
Questa duplicità della realtà umana comporta il convergere di due diverse strutture di visione del mio comportamento (per cui io sarei ciò che sono per me stesso e ciò che appaio essere agli altri), anche se non c'è differenza tra i due aspetti del mio essere: l’essere e l’apparire.


“Ma cosa occorre propriamente, perché simili concetti di disgregazione possano ricevere anche un falso sembiante di esistenza, possano apparire un istante alla coscienza, magari in un processo di evanescenza ?”
Allo scopo di rispondere a questa domanda Sartre analizza prima l'idea di sincerità, l'antitesi della malafede. La sincerità non è uno stato, essa non si presenta come un essente ma in quanto esigenza di sincerità ha come scopo quindi il raggiungere l'ideale che l’uomo sia per se stesso soltanto ciò che è, quindi raggiungere lo stato dell'in-sé, o principio di identità: essere uguali a se stessi comporterebbe di essere realmente se stessi in ogni apparire, mai difformi dalla propria natura, sempre compattamente se stessi. Ma se l’uomo fosse solo ciò che è la malafede sarebbe impossibile, e la franchezza cesserebbe di essere un ideale d’essere e diventerebbe quotidianità, non più ideale dell'uomo ma essere fattuale di questo.


“Ma che cosa siamo dunque se abbiamo l’obbligo costante di farci essere ciò che siamo, se siamo nel modo d'essere del dover essere ciò che siamo?”
Proseguendo nella sua speculazione, adesso aperta sulla questione della natura di un essere (noi) che vive nella preoccupazione costante di dover essere ciò che è (ma se lo è, perché deve esserlo?), Sartre porta l’esempio di un cameriere qualsiasi, la cui condotta, del tutto riconoscibile in quella di un cameriere-tipo, sembra un gioco. In effetti il ragazzo sta veramente giocando ad essere un cameriere ( intendendo per gioco una specie di controllo e di investigazione), così come farebbe un commerciante che gioca a fare il commerciante, o uno stimatore o un sarto. Appunto essi “giocano” o, ancor meglio, “ recitano” i loro ruoli, ma non lo sono immediatamente. Infatti il cameriere “ha da essere” ma non lo è affatto, perché nelle vesti di cameriere egli è una rappresentazione per sè e per gli altri: quindi, non lo è affatto, ne è separato da un niente che è il niente di ciò che egli non è.
“Consideriamo questo cameriere. Ha il gesto vivace e pronunciato, un po’ troppo preciso, un po’ troppo rapido, viene verso gli avventori con un passo un po’ troppo vivace, si china con troppa premura, la voce, gli occhi esprimono un interesse un po’ troppo pieno di sollecitudine per il comando del cliente, poi ecco che torna tentando di imitare nell’andatura il rigore inflessibile di una specie di automa, portando il vassoio con una specie di temerarietà da funambolo . . .”
Il ragazzo, come l'attore di Amleto, non può essere cameriere che in modo neutro, cercando di realizzare l'essere-in-sé del cameriere , riferendosi a gesti tipici presi    come “analogon”, come se tutti i suoi diritti e doveri non fossero frutto della sua libertà ma semplicemente parte del copione, tuffandosi nell’essenza astratta di ciò che deve essere.
Così facendo egli è perpetuamente assente dal suo corpo e dai suoi atti, è “divina assenza”. Il ragazzo è in un certo senso cameriere se lo si considera nel modo dell’essere ciò che non è ( quindi non dell’essere in sé, come diciamo che il calamaio è un calamaio o che questo è un bicchiere): paradossalmente, può essere ciò che è (nel suo ruolo) solo nel modo del non essere, per di più in una duplice accezione: come non essente il cameriere (gioca a fare il cameriere) e come non essente più “il ragazzo-che gioca” (ora divina assenza).
“Da ogni parte sfuggo all'essere e tuttavia sono”.
Che ne è allora di questo essere che sono, precipitato in un processo di disgregazione costante, costantemente in fuga da me stesso verso la mia aperta trascendenza o verso il rifugio rassicurante di una mera fattità? Come pensare questo mio essere come essere, che perdo ripetutamente di vista perché in continua fuga dall’essere che è e così inestricabilmente impastato col niente che la sua fuga gli apre dietro e il niente cui mira davanti a sè? La malafede non è cinica, non è lucido inganno, non ci nasconde all’altro mettendoci da esso al riparo; la malafede pretende molto di più, è un’impresa praticamente impossibile perché con essa si vuole realizzare ciò che non si può realizzare, e cioè si mira a sfuggire a se stessi. Questo piano di fuga si avvale per la sua riuscita della struttura lacerata dell’essere, della sua intima disgregazione. Sartre conclude:
“Se la malafede è possibile, è perché essa è la minaccia immediata e permanente di ogni progetto dell’essere umano, è perché la coscienza nasconde nel suo essere un rischio permanente di malafede. E l’origine del rischio è che la coscienza, nel suo essere e contemporaneamente, è ciò che non è, e non è ciò che è”.



sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2014)

Grazie per questo contributo, @sienne.

Tradotto in termini di tradinet, l'accusa di malafede se così concepita da Sartre, come verrebbe? Fattità e trascendenza come si esplicherebbero nei ruoli degli utenti? Ma soprattutto, mi pare di capire, secondo Sartre la malafede non può essere imputata, perché è uno stato e non una scelta, ed è menzogna a se stessi prima di tutto.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Grazie per questo contributo, @sienne.
> 
> Tradotto in termini di tradinet, l'accusa di malafede se così concepita da Sartre, come verrebbe? Fattità e trascendenza come si esplicherebbero nei ruoli degli utenti? Ma soprattutto, mi pare di capire, secondo Sartre la malafede non può essere imputata, perché è uno stato e non una scelta, ed è menzogna a se stessi prima di tutto.



Ciao 

così, l'ho capito pure io. Il gioco avviene proprio nel nocciolo, per dire, 
e diviene un "modo", che parte da una ritorsione nei propri confronti. 
Ciò implica, che nudi ... in natura pura ... il nocciolo è sano, però  ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (8 Agosto 2014)

Mi associo al ringraziamento di Fantastica.
E' merviglioso quel che hai trovato ed ' stupefacente quanto tu sia molto più .... *tutto *di quanto il tuo porsi sempre con garbo e delicatezza non lasci emergere. :smile:
Ciò ti rende ai miei occhi ancor più stimabile e ammirevole.


----------



## Nausicaa (13 Agosto 2014)

Non c'entro nulla col discorso, ma ciao a tutti


----------



## sienne (14 Agosto 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non c'entro nulla col discorso, ma ciao a tutti



Ciao 

bello rileggerti ... :smile:


sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Ho una domanda sulla lingua italiana:

quanti di voi usavano gli aggettivi "svantaggiato" e "disagiato" per dire "rincoglionito, coglione, ritardato, ecc." prima di frequentare questo forum? 

ho notato che diversi utenti li usano, ma a dire il vero credo che sia un uso che ci è stato trasmesso da Joey. O mi sbaglio? Perché prima che lui si iscrivesse non mi pare di averlo mai letto. Io prima non li usavo, adesso a volte mi capita, e comunque ho notato che non sono la sola.

Grazie a chi vorrà rispondere

Cordiali saluti


----------



## Fantastica (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho una domanda sulla lingua italiana:
> 
> quanti di voi usavano gli aggettivi "svantaggiato" e "disagiato" per dire "rincoglionito, coglione, ritardato, ecc." prima di frequentare questo forum?
> 
> ...


Io non li uso, ovviamente, con quel significato. Perché non è il loro, è un blowff.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Io non li uso, ovviamente, con quel significato. Perché non è il loro, è un blowff.


Grazie per la risposta!

quindi la mia tesi è che pian piano si sta formando un lessico e una fraseologia proprie di questo forum... mi sembra interessante...

credo che tra un po' prenderà piede anche il "stramaledettissima testa di cazzo" di Chiara


----------



## sienne (22 Agosto 2014)

Ciao Clem

ne avevamo parlato qualche pagina indietro.

qui il link 


http://www.tradimento.net/50-forum-...gua-italiana?p=1380706&viewfull=1#post1380706



sienne


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Clem
> 
> ne avevamo parlato qualche pagina indietro.
> 
> ...


Giusto! Mi era sfuggito!

grazie!


----------



## Fantastica (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta!
> 
> quindi la mia tesi è che pian piano si sta formando un lessico e una fraseologia proprie di questo forum... mi sembra interessante...
> 
> credo che tra un po' prenderà piede anche il "stramaledettissima testa di cazzo" di Chiara


Sì, il gergo tipico delle gang... o delle associazioni massoniche, che non sono poi tanto differenti, a ben guardare.


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, il gergo tipico delle gang... o delle associazioni massoniche, che non sono poi tanto differenti, a ben guardare.


Ellamadonna!!!
Magari lo slang di un gruppo che passa insieme il venerdì sera al bowling no?!


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho una domanda sulla lingua italiana:
> 
> quanti di voi usavano gli aggettivi "svantaggiato" e "disagiato" per dire "rincoglionito, coglione, ritardato, ecc." prima di frequentare questo forum?
> 
> ...


Io li uso quando devo difendermi dalle accuse. Tipo: non sono svantaggiata cerebrospenta e cosi via..ma in generale il termine svantaggiato è anche simpatico. Ma disagiato non mi piace.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Chi di voi conosce e usa l'espressione "essere sul punto della Cassazione"?


----------



## Suino4ever (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi di voi conosce e usa l'espressione "essere sul punto della Cassazione"?


 il mio avvocato parla così si chiama Massimo della pena


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Io li uso quando devo difendermi dalle accuse. Tipo: non sono svantaggiata cerebrospenta e cosi via..ma in generale il termine svantaggiato è anche simpatico. Ma disagiato non mi piace.


Ma lo usavi anche prima? O l'hai preso da Joey?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

Suino4ever ha detto:


> il mio avvocato parla così si chiama Massimo della pena


Ma poi dicono che non sei simpatico! Ma com'è?


----------



## rewindmee (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi di voi conosce e usa l'espressione "essere sul punto della Cassazione"?


Il mitico Maurizio Battista la usa quando fa la faccia cattiva della moglie "quando ti guarda così è Cassazione!" :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Chi di voi conosce e usa l'espressione "essere sul punto della Cassazione"?


Mai sentita...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Il mitico Maurizio Battista la usa quando fa la faccia cattiva della moglie "quando ti guarda così è Cassazione!" :rotfl:


Ma tu perché hai due "e" nel nick? É una cosa voluta?


----------



## Caciottina (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma lo usavi anche prima? O l'hai preso da Joey?


no l ho preso da joey...ma non lo uso se non per difenremi....e' come se io ti dicessi: sei un ornitorinco.....
e tu che non usi mai quella parola mi dicessi: no, non sono un rincotorinco


----------



## Suino4ever (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma poi dicono che non sei simpatico! Ma com'è?


mi basta il tuo sorriso.


----------



## rewindmee (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma tu perché hai due "e" nel nick? É una cosa voluta?


Ovvio. Ho degli account anche con tre e


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Ovvio. Ho degli account anche con tre e


Ogni volta che crei un account usi lo stesso nick ma aggiungi una e alla fine? rewindmeee?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ho una domanda sulla lingua italiana:
> 
> quanti di voi usavano gli aggettivi "svantaggiato" e "disagiato" per dire "rincoglionito, coglione, ritardato, ecc." prima di frequentare questo forum?
> 
> ...


Unici termini che ho preso in uso
anche nel reale....

Sono quelli di Lothar...
Invornito e maigoduto...

E il termine invornito è diventato in dialeto veneto invornio...

sa vuto a sarò invornio...invornìo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Unici termini che ho preso in uso
> anche nel reale....
> 
> Sono quelli di Lothar...
> ...


Ma invornito in bolognese si usa...io lo uso spessissimo...svantaggiato invece è proprio invenzione di JB su sto forum!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Grazie per la risposta!
> 
> quindi la mia tesi è che pian piano si sta formando un lessico e una fraseologia proprie di questo forum... mi sembra interessante...
> 
> credo che tra un po' prenderà piede anche il "stramaledettissima testa di cazzo" di Chiara


C'è sempre stato questo lessico eh?
Pensa a spezzare una lama...

Poi ci sono espressioni che diventano topos...no?

Pensa all'abuso del termine empatia...

Ultimamente è entrata la violenza psicologica...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma invornito in bolognese si usa...io lo uso spessissimo...svantaggiato invece è proprio invenzione di JB su sto forum!


Ma si vede che JB ha adolescenti per casa
Mia figlia lo usa...

ossia sfigato è passato di moda
ora dicono svantaggiato...

e non ti dico che rompitura con gli emo...

aveva in prima media...gli emo...e le truzze...


----------



## rewindmee (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ogni volta che crei un account usi lo stesso nick ma aggiungi una e alla fine? rewindmeee?


No, è solo perchè in quel momento mi gira così... ne ho uno solo con tre e


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> No, è solo perchè in quel momento mi gira così... ne ho uno solo con tre e


Sarà mica remindmeee? Sei tu? Cazzo ma non hai immaginazione, ti ho beccato subito!!! Ma come stai??? Tutto bene? A casa tutto okay?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Agosto 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C'è sempre stato questo lessico eh?
> Pensa a spezzare una lama...
> 
> Poi ci sono espressioni che diventano topos...no?
> ...


Anche egomaniaco!


----------



## rewindmee (22 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Sarà mica remindmeee? Sei tu? Cazzo ma non hai immaginazione, ti ho beccato subito!!! Ma come stai??? Tutto bene? A casa tutto okay?


L'intenzione è quella, farsi beccare subito. Ma non trovare subito da Google


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

l'espressione "due di picche", credo di averla capita. 

"picche" ha un significato specifico in questa espressione?


sienne


----------



## rewindmee (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'espressione "due di picche", credo di averla capita.
> 
> ...


Credo che sia perchè, essendo la carta di minor valore in assoluto, quando la vedi ci resti malissimo.


PS Se uno ha una fantasia maiala, comunque, il due di picche graficamente ha un altro significato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'espressione "due di picche", credo di averla capita.
> 
> ...


Il due di picche nel gioco delle carte è la carta con il valore più basso...a volte avere questa carta ti porta a perdere e ad essere eliminato dal gioco, per questo motivo "dare il due di picche" vuol dire "eliminare il giocatore", dove giocatore è la persona che ti vorrebbe avvicinare, ma che a te non piace per niente.

Ho inteso bene la domanda?


----------



## Palladiano (28 Ottobre 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Unici termini che ho preso in uso
> anche nel reale....
> 
> Sono quelli di Lothar...
> ...


---


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il due di picche nel gioco delle carte è la carta con il valore più basso...a volte avere questa carta ti porta a perdere e ad essere eliminato dal gioco, per questo motivo "dare il due di picche" vuol dire "eliminare il giocatore", dove giocatore è la persona che ti vorrebbe avvicinare, ma che a te non piace per niente.
> 
> Ho inteso bene la domanda?



Ciao

hai il dono di spiegare in modo limpido. Ti capisco bene. 
Grazie. Si, intendevo questo. 

Qui usiamo dire "es zwöi am Rügge haa" -> avere un due sulla schiena. 
Cioè, essere il perdente tra i due e ricevere il cartellino due ... da mettere sulla schiena,
per farsi riconoscere ... 

:up:


sienne


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Credo che sia perchè, essendo la carta di minor valore in assoluto, quando la vedi ci resti malissimo.
> 
> 
> PS Se uno ha una fantasia maiala, comunque, il due di picche graficamente ha un altro significato :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

:rotfl: ... 

PS: Ho dovuto andare a vedere, che segno ha il "picche" ... 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> hai il dono di spiegare in modo limpido. Ti capisco bene.
> Grazie. Si, intendevo questo.
> ...


Bene!
Alla fine il 2 è comune!!


----------



## rewindmee (28 Ottobre 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl: ...
> 
> ...


Sto troppo avanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (28 Ottobre 2014)

rewindmee ha detto:


> Sto troppo avanti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

una volta tu mi dicesti, che eri contorto ... 
mi sa tanto di si. Non ho capito nulla ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

ho bisogno di capire cosa significa stendere un velo pietoso. 

Riporto il dizionario:




_Tacere un episodio o una verità dolorosa o semplicemente spiacevole. Usato di solito in riferimento a un episodio sul quale si preferisce non ritornare per evitare contrasti, dissapori o discussioni, oppure per non rivangare antiche colpe, rancori e simili. Tralasciare i particolari scabrosi o dolorosi di una questione, per delicatezza, pudore, pietà o altro. Anche scherzoso._


Non lo capisco nell'uso. Cioè, se ora io dico, stendo un velo pietoso su X. Cosa sto a dire esattamente?


sienne


----------



## drusilla (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di capire cosa significa stendere un velo pietoso.
> 
> ...


Correr un tupido velo


----------



## Caciottina (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di capire cosa significa stendere un velo pietoso.
> 
> ...


es. tu hai divorziato, e vai in tribunale e li rivedi tuo marito....
o meglio ex marito....
insomma una situazione poco piacevole...
io ti chiedo: sienne come e' anmdata in tribunale?
se le cose fossero andate cosi e cosi, non e' stato bello rivederlo e vi siete detti brutte cose, per es...
allora li faresti bene a rispondermi: stendiamo un velo pietoso....
vuol dire: lasciamo perdere, non ne parliamo....la situazione e' brutta


----------



## Dalida (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho bisogno di capire cosa significa stendere un velo pietoso.
> 
> ...


che preferisci non aggiungere altre parole su una specifica situazione o persona.
esempio:
- ciao sienne, hai letto l'ultima sparata dell'utente X? cosa ne pensi?
- ciao, preferisco stendere un velo pietoso.


----------



## sienne (20 Gennaio 2015)

Ciao

Credo di aver capito. È una forma di dissenso, senza aggiungere altro. 


Perfetto. Grazie.
Ora, forse, riesco a capire l'insieme. 



sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Gennaio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Credo di aver capito. È una forma di dissenso, senza aggiungere altro.
> 
> ...



Non ci scommetto un braccio, ma penso che derivi dal fatto che sopra a un cadavere si stende un telo, appunto un "velo pietoso" per nascondere allo sguardo una tragedia, e salvaguardare sia il cadavere -pudore per chi è morto e magari non vuole essere sbirciato come un fenomeno- e chi guarda -magari la vista non è delle più belle.

Stendere un velo pietoso è una espressione che si usa per qualcosa che è meglio per tutti, compresa la cosa stessa, che non venga visto.


----------



## Palladiano (25 Gennaio 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non ci scommetto un braccio, ma penso che derivi dal fatto che sopra a un cadavere si stende un telo, appunto un "velo pietoso" per nascondere allo sguardo una tragedia, e salvaguardare sia il cadavere -pudore per chi è morto e magari non vuole essere sbirciato come un fenomeno- e chi guarda -magari la vista non è delle più belle.
> 
> Stendere un velo pietoso è una espressione che si usa per qualcosa che è meglio per tutti, compresa la cosa stessa, che non venga visto.


È così Nausicaa


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ciao

leggo a volte l'espressione "caso umano". 
Ho la netta impressione che non si usa in modo neutro. 
Cosa si intende esattamente?


sienne


----------



## perplesso (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo a volte l'espressione "caso umano".
> Ho la netta impressione che non si usa in modo neutro.
> ...


ha una valenza molto negativa infatti


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ha una valenza *molto negativa* infatti



Ciao

OK. grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Dalida (20 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> leggo a volte l'espressione "caso umano".
> Ho la netta impressione che non si usa in modo neutro.
> ...


si intende una persona che suscita pietà per una serie di motivi, ma è usato in senso derisorio/dispregiativo.


----------



## sienne (20 Febbraio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> si intende una persona che suscita pietà per una serie di motivi, ma è usato in senso derisorio/dispregiativo.



Ciao

capisco. Pesante ... 

Grazie. 


sienne


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2015)

Homer spiega un po sto caso umano và..


----------



## sienne (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Homer spiega un po sto caso umano và..



Ciao

infatti, è per come l'ha usata Homer, che mi è sorto fortemente il sospetto, che non è un'espressione neutra. 
Nella traduzione spiega solo: situazione particolare. Beh, qui siamo tutti dei casi particolari ... :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

I *Casi umani o fenomeni da baraccone sono mefitiche entità appartenenti alla razza umana per puro caso. È stato appurato che, nonostante il loro sex appeal paragonabile a quello di un deumidificatore portatile, i casi umani hanno una velocità di riproduzione terrificante, al punto da far sospettare che si riproducano per gemmazione, via etere o tramite contatto diretto. I casi umani sono esseri misteriosi che ammorbano la nostra società, trovando ampio rifugio in politica e su Internet, in particolare nei forum e nei giochi di ruolo oltre che nel mondo della TV, dove i casi umani sono sempre bene accetti perché con la loro aria da sfigati fanno sempre ottimi ascolti.

*http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Caso_umano

I link non credo funzionino. Mi sono limitata al copia-incolla.

Errata corrige (latino, paura!): funzionano


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> I *Casi umani o fenomeni da baraccone sono mefitiche entità appartenenti alla razza umana per puro caso. È stato appurato che, nonostante il loro sex appeal paragonabile a quello di un deumidificatore portatile, i casi umani hanno una velocità di riproduzione terrificante, al punto da far sospettare che si riproducano per gemmazione, via etere o tramite contatto diretto. I casi umani sono esseri misteriosi che ammorbano la nostra società, trovando ampio rifugio in politica e su Internet, in particolare nei forum e nei giochi di ruolo oltre che nel mondo della TV, dove i casi umani sono sempre bene accetti perché con la loro aria da sfigati fanno sempre ottimi ascolti.
> 
> *http://nonciclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Caso_umano
> 
> ...


Che cazzo è sta roba?


----------



## lolapal (22 Febbraio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> infatti, è per come l'ha usata Homer, che mi è sorto fortemente il sospetto, che non è un'espressione neutra.
> Nella traduzione spiega solo: situazione particolare. Beh, qui siamo tutti dei casi particolari ... :rotfl:
> ...


:rotfl:
Infatti, chi non è un "caso umano" qui dentro, scagli la prima pietra...


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Che cazzo è sta roba?


Nonciclopedia


----------



## Caciottina (22 Febbraio 2015)

Vipera gentile ha detto:


> Nonciclopedia


Vaffanculo


----------



## Vipera gentile (22 Febbraio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> Vaffanculo


Perché?


----------



## disincantata (22 Febbraio 2015)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Boh. .....ho riletto e non ho capito.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

il modo di dire "fare di necessità virtù", come è da capire o interpretare?

A volte viene usato con connotazioni negative, altre volte invece in modo positivo. 
Vorrei capire ... 



sienne


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il modo di dire "fare di necessità virtù", come è da capire o interpretare?
> 
> ...


ciao sienne 

dipende dal contesto. l'accezione è solitamente positiva, ovvero una sorta di "farsi forza" e trasformare qualcosa di negativo in virtù appunto.

ma a volte viene anche usato in negativo..

ti riferisci a qualcosa in particolare?


----------



## Dalida (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> il modo di dire "fare di necessità virtù", come è da capire o interpretare?
> 
> ...


è un'espressione neutra di per sé, che può essere negativa o positiva a seconda del contesto.
in generale descrive una situazione in cui, partendo da una condizione obbligata (che per esempio non dipende da te, oppure cui non puoi sottrarti, una necessità appunto), riesci a fare in modo che le cose volgano anche parzialmente in tuo favore, cogliendone un lato positivo o utile (virtù).
esempio molto banale: se sono costretta da un'acquazzone a restare due ore in più in ufficio, ne approfitto per portarmi avanti con un lavoro, facendo di necessità (restare in ufficio) virtù (portarmi avanti con il lavoro).
spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

Ciao

grazie tanto ad entrambe! Siete state molto utili! 


Mi trovo, già da un bel po' di tempo, ad un certo livello nel mio apprendimento autodidattico della lingua italiana, che molte espressioni o termini gli deduco dal contesto, senza sapere però cosa significano esattamente. Fino ad un certo punto va bene. Ma sto accumulando troppi termini ed espressioni che si basano maggiormente su una sintesi delle varie letture, e non sul significato stesso della parola. Cioè, mi sto lasciando troppo trascinare da un sentire, e meno da un sapere ... 

Una parte di me dice, ma chi se ne frega. Chi vuole capisce o mi sostiene e chi non vuole fraintende e mi chioda al muro a prescindere. Ma il voler capire, alla fine, va oltre a certe stupidaggini ... 

Grazie!


sienne


----------



## banshee (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie tanto ad entrambe! Siete state molto utili!
> 
> ...


credo vada benissimo invece! significa che inizi a "pensare" in italiano.. nel momento in cui ti lasci trascinare da un sentire piuttosto che da un sapere significa che hai interiorizzato la lingua..

per quanto mi riguarda ti esprimi benissimo, meglio degli italiani :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Dalida (27 Luglio 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie tanto ad entrambe! Siete state molto utili!
> 
> ...


secondo me ti esprimi benissimo, quindi vuol dire che comprendi bene il significato delle parole, anche deducendolo dal contesto.
le espressioni ovviamente necessitano di una spiegazione.

sono d'accordo con banshee, scrivi meglio di moltissimi italiani.


----------



## sienne (27 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> credo vada benissimo invece! significa che inizi a "pensare" in italiano.. nel momento in cui ti lasci trascinare da un sentire piuttosto che da un sapere significa che hai interiorizzato la lingua..
> 
> per quanto mi riguarda ti esprimi benissimo, meglio degli italiani :rotfl::rotfl:



Ciao

devo rifletterci su. 
Credo, che alla fine non si possa fare a meno di entrambe le componenti ed io mi sto adagiando troppo sul fatto, che capisco sempre meglio ... la pigrizia non è una buona compagna. 

Comunque grazie. È un grandissimo e bello complimento. Dà quell'energia di voler riprendere ... 

PS: si, l'ho notato persino io ... non sono proprio il fanalino. Meglio così ...
 :rotfl:


sienne


----------



## sienne (6 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

Insultare ... significato con il quale ho sempre difficoltà a capire quando lo è e quando non lo è. 
Per me ci vuole l'intento di attaccare la persona, e ciò non lo definisce la parola in sé, ma la volontà.
Comunque interessanti riflessioni su Enciclopedia Treccani sull'Italiano (2010).

http://www.treccani.it/enciclopedia/insulti_(Enciclopedia_dell'Italiano)/


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (6 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Insultare ... significato con il quale ho sempre difficoltà a capire quando lo è e quando non lo è.
> Per me ci vuole l'intento di attaccare la persona, e ciò non lo definisce la parola in sé, ma la volontà.
> ...


Treccani è fonte ottima:up:
La Toscana è credo la sola regione italiana che ha mantenuto una certa creatività linguistica, anche negli insulti.
Credo che essere raffinati nell'insultare verbalmente sia una forma di riconoscimento dell'altro nella sua specificità e quindi, sebbene in modo rovesciato, una forma di comunicazione empatica. 
Ciò che descrive l'Enciclopedia come la pratica dell'insulto nella televisione italiana a cavallo tra XX e XXI secolo, così come la banalizzazione dell'insulto generico per colpire categorie di persone invece che indivdui, è secondo me un segnale fortissimo di indifferenza verso l'altro, è una forma di violenza più grave dell'insulto personalizzato.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Treccani è fonte ottima:up:
> La Toscana è credo la sola regione italiana che ha mantenuto una certa creatività linguistica, anche negli insulti.
> Credo che essere raffinati nell'insultare verbalmente sia una forma di riconoscimento dell'altro nella sua specificità e quindi, sebbene in modo rovesciato, una forma di comunicazione empatica.
> Ciò che descrive l'Enciclopedia come la pratica dell'insulto nella televisione italiana a cavallo tra XX e XXI secolo, così come la banalizzazione dell'insulto generico per colpire categorie di persone invece che indivdui, è secondo me un segnale fortissimo di indifferenza verso l'altro, è una forma di violenza più grave dell'insulto personalizzato.



Ciao

grazie! 




sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Ciao

cosa capite o come usate il termine "onestà". 
Il concetto che racchiude questa parola, non mi è tanto chiaro. 

Se traduco la parola in tedesco mi da "sincerità" e "onorabilità". 
Sono però due concetti diversi. Una traduzione, dunque, non c'è. 

Grazie


sienne


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In generale, essere onesti con se stessi significa non raccontarsi bugie, cioè per esempio non dire a se stessi convinti che si sta facendo una certa cosa per una certa ragione, quando invece la vera ragione è molto diversa, ma si fa fatica a confessarla a se stessi, perché contrasta con l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi.
> Essere onesti con gli altri non significa non raccontare bugie agli altri, ma significa lasciare sempre che gli altri possano vederci per quello che siamo, anche nelle brutture, nei lati meno piacevoli, nelle durezze, nelle imperfezioni. In sostanza è evitare travestimenti che ci abbelliscono.



Ciao

grazie Fantastica




sienne


----------



## Divì (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa capite o come usate il termine "onestà".
> Il concetto che racchiude questa parola, non mi è tanto chiaro.
> ...


Ciao! Bella domanda. Onestà sembra evocare il rispetto delle regole condivise. Però in effetti ha sfumature diverse.

Io lo intendo anche con questi sinonimi: integrità coerenza dignità. Presi singolarmente o tutti insieme. La sincerità non mi viene di associarla ad onestà. Non so perché. Forse perché non sempre chi è sincero è integro e coerente. E non sempre chi è onesto è sincero


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ciao! Bella domanda. Onestà sembra evocare il rispetto delle regole condivise. Però in effetti ha sfumature diverse.
> 
> Io lo intendo anche con questi sinonimi: integrità coerenza dignità. Presi singolarmente o tutti insieme. La sincerità non mi viene di associarla ad onestà. Non so perché. Forse perché non sempre chi è sincero è integro e coerente. E non sempre chi è onesto è sincero



Ciao

grazie!

Devo meditare un po' su questo termine. 
Infatti, sembra pure a me, che ci siano più concetti che si accavallano in parte per formare questo termine. 
Leggendolo nei vari testi o risposte noto, che corrisponde molto ad un sentire personale ... che varia un po'. 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> grazie!
> 
> ...


In italiano, il termine ricorre soprattutto in due espressioni : "sii onesto, dai..." e "onestamente". 
Nel primo caso, qualcuno invita un altro a non raccontarsela, a confessare a se stesso i veri motivi di un suo agire, che non sono quelli che crede che siano e che sono più nobili (ma falsi)  di quelli reali.
Nel secondo caso, chi dice così correttamente (c'è anche un modo scorretto di dire così, infatti), intende usare un sinonimo di "sinceramente, senza infingimenti". Il modo erroneo di usare questo avverbio, si ha quando si premette a un rimprovero, come un amico che dice a un altro "onestamente non mi aspettavo questo da te". Ma qui l'onestà non c'entra nulla, è usato l'avverbio per far sentire maggiormente colpevole il rimproverato: uso errato, ma frequente.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In italiano, il termine ricorre soprattutto in due espressioni : "sii onesto, dai..." e "onestamente".
> Nel primo caso, qualcuno invita un altro a non raccontarsela, a confessare a se stesso i veri motivi di un suo agire, che non sono quelli che crede che siano e che sono più nobili (ma falsi)  di quelli reali.
> Nel secondo caso, chi dice così correttamente (c'è anche un modo scorretto di dire così, infatti), intende usare un sinonimo di "sinceramente, senza infingimenti". Il modo erroneo di usare questo avverbio, si ha quando si premette a un rimprovero, come un amico che dice a un altro "onestamente non mi aspettavo questo da te". Ma qui l'onestà non c'entra nulla, è usato l'avverbio per far sentire maggiormente colpevole il rimproverato: uso errato, ma frequente.



Ciao

o caspita, aspetta aspetta ... solo per capire bene il primo caso: 
l'onestà è allora rivolta verso se stessi e non verso gli altri. 
Verso gli altri è solo una conseguenza di una mancata onestà verso se stessi 
(appunto, se la racconta e così la racconta) ... 
Questo cambia di molto l'insieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> o caspita, aspetta aspetta ... solo per capire bene il primo caso:
> l'onestà è allora rivolta verso se stessi e non verso gli altri.
> ...


Sì, perfetta! In fatto di onestà tutto parte da se stessi. È base imprescindibile per essere onosti anche con gli altri.:up:


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Sì, perfetta! In fatto di onestà tutto parte da se stessi. È base imprescindibile per essere onosti anche con gli altri.:up:



Ciao

allora, anche nel primo caso c'è a volte un uso errato del termine.  
Cioè, quando lo si mette sul piano di una bugia, omissione, ingannare l'altro ecc. 
proprio nel ambito di una confessione, ad esempio.
 Non te la puoi raccontare di non aver tradito, se ha tradito. Salvo in casi molto rari, 
ma lì si tratta poi di una patologia ... o di uno shock profondo ... 

Mi sfugge qualcosa?


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> allora, anche nel primo caso c'è a volte un uso errato del termine.
> Cioè, quando lo si mette sul piano di una bugia, omissione, ingannare l'altro ecc.
> ...


È più sottile, forse: non puoi raccontarti che hai tradito perché tua moglie ti trascurava, se hai tradito perché non hai saputo resistere a una provocazione sessuale, per esempio. Dire di non aver tradito quando invece si è tradito è menzogna, non mancanza di onestà.


----------



## sienne (8 Agosto 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> È più sottile, forse: non puoi raccontarti che hai tradito perché tua moglie ti trascurava, se hai tradito perché non hai saputo resistere a una provocazione sessuale, per esempio. Dire di non aver tradito quando invece si è tradito è menzogna, non mancanza di onestà.



Ciao

perfetto! Ora mi è già molto più chiaro! :up:

Grazie!


sienne


----------



## Fantastica (8 Agosto 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> perfetto! Ora mi è già molto più chiaro! :up:
> 
> ...


Grazie a te, che sei sempre così stimolante!


----------



## sienne (22 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

sto cercando un termine in italiano che racchiude il significato della parola tedesca "Schadenfreude". Inutile. Non esiste. Tutto un concetto che deve essere espresso con una serie di parole. Ho trovato delle proposte in inglese (utilizzate nelle ricerche) che però non sono state ancora accolte: the joy of pain; oppure, the dark side of human nature. 

Schadenfreude -> due sostantivi: Schaden (danno) + Freude (gioia) = Provare piacere nel danno / male altrui. 

Provo a spiegare cosa s'intende in tedesco. Forse qualcuno conosce un termine simile in italiano. Sarebbe bello. Mi piacerebbe dare un nome approssimativo a questo tipo di emozione in italiano. 

Già Schopenhauer era dell'opinione che "die Schadenfreude" rappresenta la parte più negativa della natura umana, poiché è molto vicina alla crudeltà (der schlechteste Zug in der menschlichen Natur, da sie der Grausamkeit enge verwandt sei). 

Fa parte di noi tutti questo tipo di emozione. Infatti, Tom e Jerry costruisce su questo principio, come anche tutte quelle trasmissioni come "paperissima", molto gettonate. È un'aspetto naturale il continuo confronto con altri. Ci aiuta a posizionarci e ci aiuta a valutarci. Quando il confronto è positivo per noi, ci sentiamo più forti e migliori e ciò rafforza la nostra autostima. Mentre se il confronto è negativo per noi, ci sentiamo svalorizzati e distrugge piano piano la nostra autostima arrivando a provare invidia verso l'altro. Su questo principio (il lato negativo) si basa il significato della parola. 

Perciò, il significato di "_provare piacere nel danno altrui_", costruisce sul fatto che si deride o si inveisce volutamente contro una persona o gruppo deridendo un loro "danno", per rafforzare da un lato la propria autostima e dall'altro per umiliarlo e distruggere l'autostima dell'altro per portarlo a invidiarci. Schopenhauer e altri, vedevano e vedono proprio in ciò una cattiveria sottile e mirata. Perciò, crudeltà / malignità nell'animo. 

Credo, di aver colto gli aspetti più importanti ... distruggere l'autostima dell'altro per portarlo a invidiarci ... poiché ci fa sentire migliori e rafforza la nostra autostima. Un concetto / significato più o meno così. 

Grazie per chi ha pazienza. 


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto cercando un termine in italiano che racchiude il significato della parola tedesca "Schadenfreude". Inutile. Non esiste. Tutto un concetto che deve essere espresso con una serie di parole. Ho trovato delle proposte in inglese (utilizzate nelle ricerche) che però non sono state ancora accolte: the joy of pain; oppure, the dark side of human nature.
> 
> ...


Non credo che in italiano esista un termine unico per indicare questo concetto. È una sorta di "compiacimento", termine che però può riferirsi anche a una situazione positiva, a una gioia per qualcosa di buono e utile.
Nel termine tedesco invece contiene già la malizia.
Ci vorrebbero almeno due parole: compiacimento cattivo.


----------



## Eratò (22 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sto cercando un termine in italiano che racchiude il significato della parola tedesca "Schadenfreude". Inutile. Non esiste. Tutto un concetto che deve essere espresso con una serie di parole. Ho trovato delle proposte in inglese (utilizzate nelle ricerche) che però non sono state ancora accolte: the joy of pain; oppure, the dark side of human nature.
> 
> ...


In Italiano non so se esiste una parola specifica. In greco la parola è χαιρεκακια (hairekakia)  che vuol dire gioire per le disgrazie altrui.


----------



## Nicka (23 Settembre 2015)

Non ho mai fatto tedesco, ma sto scoprendo una lingua davvero molto interessante.
Anche io ho curiosità etimologiche, allora ho provato a controllare, calcola che in italiano siamo bravissimi coi giri di parole, ma la sintesi di un termine non è il nostro forte. 
Termini che racchiudano in pieno il significato di Schadenfreude credo che non esistano, in italiano prendiamo in prestito il mio carissimo greco antico per arrivare vicino al significato che hai indicato tu: aticofilia, il piacere delle sfortune altrui.
Ma secondo me non spiega in pieno il concetto che hai spiegato tu con Schadenfreude, parola che infatti viene usata anche in altre lingue (italiano compreso) per spiegare un concetto che appunto si fa fatica a racchiudere in un termine solo.
Fa più figo parlare di Schadenfreude invece di Aticofilia comunque... mi sembra di accostare un concetto filosofico ad un concetto "medico", ma è sensazione mia.


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho mai fatto tedesco, ma sto scoprendo una lingua davvero molto interessante.
> Anche io ho curiosità etimologiche, allora ho provato a controllare, calcola che in italiano siamo bravissimi coi giri di parole, ma la sintesi di un termine non è il nostro forte.
> Termini che racchiudano in pieno il significato di Schadenfreude credo che non esistano, in italiano prendiamo in prestito il mio carissimo greco antico per arrivare vicino al significato che hai indicato tu: aticofilia, il piacere delle sfortune altrui.
> Ma secondo me non spiega in pieno il concetto che hai spiegato tu con Schadenfreude, parola che infatti viene usata anche in altre lingue (italiano compreso) per spiegare un concetto che appunto si fa fatica a racchiudere in un termine solo.
> Fa più figo parlare di Schadenfreude invece di Aticofilia comunque... mi sembra di accostare un concetto filosofico ad un concetto "medico", ma è sensazione mia.


In greco moderno esiste : χαιρεκακια, da χαιρε=gioire e κακία=cattiveria. In pratica gioire dei mali che capitano agli altri.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho mai fatto tedesco, ma sto scoprendo una lingua davvero molto interessante.
> Anche io ho curiosità etimologiche, allora ho provato a controllare, calcola che in italiano siamo bravissimi coi giri di parole, ma la sintesi di un termine non è il nostro forte.
> Termini che racchiudano in pieno il significato di Schadenfreude credo che non esistano, in italiano prendiamo in prestito il mio carissimo greco antico per arrivare vicino al significato che hai indicato tu: aticofilia, il piacere delle sfortune altrui.
> Ma secondo me non spiega in pieno il concetto che hai spiegato tu con Schadenfreude, parola che infatti viene usata anche in altre lingue (italiano compreso) per spiegare un concetto che appunto si fa fatica a racchiudere in un termine solo.
> Fa più figo parlare di Schadenfreude invece di Aticofilia comunque... mi sembra di accostare un concetto filosofico ad un concetto "medico", ma è sensazione mia.


boh forse lo hanno inventato i nazisti


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Non credo che in italiano esista un termine unico per indicare questo concetto. È una sorta di "compiacimento", termine che però può riferirsi anche a una situazione positiva, a una gioia per qualcosa di buono e utile.
> Nel termine tedesco invece contiene già la malizia.
> Ci vorrebbero almeno due parole: compiacimento cattivo.



Ciao

Ti ringrazio per la nuova parola che mi hai insegnato. Il termine "compiacimento" lo deducevo dal contesto, ma non sapevo cosa significasse esattamente. Perfetto!


sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Ti ringrazio per la nuova parola che mi hai insegnato. Il termine "compiacimento" lo deducevo dal contesto, ma non sapevo cosa significasse esattamente. Perfetto!
> 
> ...


Non c'è di che!


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> In greco moderno esiste : χαιρεκακια, da χαιρε=gioire e κακία=cattiveria. In pratica gioire dei mali che capitano agli altri.



Ciao

Grazie. Interessante. 
Quando ci incontreremo, mi indicherai come si pronuncia ... 


sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non ho mai fatto tedesco, ma sto scoprendo una lingua davvero molto interessante.
> Anche io ho curiosità etimologiche, allora ho provato a controllare, calcola che in italiano siamo bravissimi coi giri di parole, ma la sintesi di un termine non è il nostro forte.
> Termini che racchiudano in pieno il significato di Schadenfreude credo che non esistano, in italiano prendiamo in prestito il mio carissimo greco antico per arrivare vicino al significato che hai indicato tu: aticofilia, il piacere delle sfortune altrui.
> Ma secondo me non spiega in pieno il concetto che hai spiegato tu con Schadenfreude, parola che infatti viene usata anche in altre lingue (italiano compreso) per spiegare un concetto che appunto si fa fatica a racchiudere in un termine solo.
> Fa più figo parlare di Schadenfreude invece di Aticofilia comunque... mi sembra di accostare un concetto filosofico ad un concetto "medico", ma è sensazione mia.



Ciao 

con la lingua italiana ho scoperto un mondo pieno di sinonimi ... una marea. Una lingua che apre spazzi a interpretazioni ... certo, può portare più facilmente a fraintendimenti, ma è ricca di parole. 

Quando sono arrivata qui la parola "guanto" è stata una delle prime parole che ho imparato. In tedesco si dice, Handschuh. Hand -> mano; Schuh -> scarpa. Caspita, ti immagini parlare così ad immagini ... scarpe per le mani. :rotfl:

La lingua tedesca è una lingua del pensiero, dei concetti, delle sottigliezze, del filosofare ... parole, che racchiudono romanzi e che non trovano traduzione. È una lingua molto creativa. Ed anche intima. Ad esempio mi piace tanto la parola "Zweisamkeit". Immagina il significato della parola solitudine. Ecco, tutto questo mondo però vissuto in due. In una sola parola si racchiude tutta una filosofia dell'intimo dell'anima tra DUE persone. Delicatissimo. 

Oppure la parola Fremdschämen. Fremd -> estraneo; schämen -> vergonga. Provare quell'imbarazzo di vergogna per il comportamento di un'altra persona. Bellissimo. 

Oppure, una bellissima e che racchiude un mondo intero è "Weltschmerz". Tradotto, il dolore del mondo. Ma s'intende quel dolore filosofico cosmico ... che incontriamo nella lettura di Leopardi oppure di Heinrich Heine. 

Ecc. ecc. ecc. 


Concordo con te ... è anche decisamente più vicina al significato. Sì, è la parte filosofica che intendo.  


sienne


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh forse lo hanno inventato i nazisti



Ciao


 ... 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Grazie. Interessante.
> Quando ci incontreremo, mi indicherai come si pronuncia ...
> ...


Volentieri


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh forse lo hanno inventato i nazisti


Effettivamente... 

Nelle sue memorie, _Memorie del Terzo Reich_, Albert Speer descrive il senso dell'umorismo di Adolf Hitler come basato completamente sulla _Schadenfreude_. Alcuni esempi erano degli scherzi fatte a ministri come Joachim von Ribbentrop, spesso portati avanti da Hitler stesso o dai suoi amici.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Effettivamente...
> 
> Nelle sue memorie, _Memorie del Terzo Reich_, Albert Speer descrive il senso dell'umorismo di Adolf Hitler come basato completamente sulla _Schadenfreude_. Alcuni esempi erano degli scherzi fatte a ministri come Joachim von Ribbentrop, spesso portati avanti da Hitler stesso o dai suoi amici.


osti chissà che scherzoni, Hitler...da sbellicarsi

conosci qualche esempio per caso?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (23 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> con la lingua italiana ho scoperto un mondo pieno di sinonimi ... una marea. Una lingua che apre spazzi a interpretazioni ... certo, può portare più facilmente a fraintendimenti, ma è ricca di parole.
> 
> ...


Mi fai venire voglia di studiare il  tedesco!


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti chissà che scherzoni, Hitler...da sbellicarsi
> 
> conosci qualche esempio per caso?



No Wikipedia si ferma li.


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No Wikipedia si ferma li.



boh...panzer e bombe con le emissioni taroccate??


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh...panzer e bombe con le emissioni taroccate??



Ah non so. Ribbentrop non era proprio una macchietta .


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> osti chissà che scherzoni, Hitler...da sbellicarsi
> 
> conosci qualche esempio per caso?


Pare che ce l'avesse molto con le babbione in menopausa stile Merkel (ante-litteram) che si sentono superiori :carneval:
Ogni riferimento a personaggi del forum è puramente casuale :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2015)

Perfidia.
Egli è perfido.


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perfidia.
> Egli è perfido.


La parola del giorno è Schadenfreude


----------



## free (23 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Pare che ce l'avesse molto con le babbione in menopausa stile Merkel (ante-litteram) che si sentono superiori :carneval:
> Ogni riferimento a personaggi del forum è puramente casuale :rotfl:



:unhappy:


----------



## Ingenuo (23 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> :unhappy:


:mexican:


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2015)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mi fai venire voglia di studiare il  tedesco!



Ciao

ho riflettuto cosa risponderti. Perché c'è una frase di Mark Twain, che non è così errata: Solo i morti hanno abbastanza tempo per studiare la lingua tedesca. C'è dell'esagerazione, ma è anche vero. Mi è tornato in mente un libro per chi vorrebbe capirne di più senza studiare la lingua:

"Piccolo viaggio nell'anima tedesca" di Francesca Predazzi e Vanna Vannuccini. 

_Questo libro è dedicato a chi, senza volerne imparare la lingua, vuole capire la mentalità dei tedeschi. Dà la chiave per entrare nell’anima della Germania, raccontando uomini e fatti, attraverso le parole. Willy Brandt, Marlene Dietricht, Günter Grass, Heinrich Böll, Christa Wolf, Hans Magnus Enzensberger, Helmut Kohl, Edmund Stoiber sono alcuni dei personaggi di questa "carrellata" attraverso vent’anni di Germania. Enzensberger è sempre stato un "pensatore laterale" (Querdenker), Willy Brandt veniva considerato un "infangatore del nido" (Nestbeschmutzer) come anche la bella Marlene. Quanta importanza ha avuto per Kohl il concetto di "amicizia virile" (Männerfreundschaft) quando ha stretto la mano di Mitterand a Verdun o quando ha indossato lo stesso cardigan blu di Gorbaciov, nel Caucaso? Perché Germania Est e Germania Ovest, tredici anni dopo l’unificazione, restano due mondi distinti? Capire i tedeschi è indispensabile per abitare in Europa, ma l’ostacolo della lingua appare spesso insormontabile. Siamo convinti di sapere tutti il francese e usiamo le parole inglesi con molta disinvoltura: addirittura inventiamo un inglese che esiste soltanto in Italia – il ticket per i medicinali, la spider, il flipper. Non appena leggiamo una parola tedesca invece ci blocchiamo: le lettere sembrano messe alla rinfusa e non riusciamo nemmeno a sillabare ciò che leggiamo. La lingua tedesca ha un’estrema capacità di astrazione che ci mette in difficoltà. Non a caso nel mondo linguistico germanico sono nate la filosofia e la psicoanalisi e i loro termini sono spesso intraducibili. L’altra cosa che ci intimidisce del tedesco è l’eccesso di precisione. Mettere questo libro in uno scaffale si dice hinstellen, metterlo su un tavolo si dice hinlegen. "Uscita" non è un vocabolo semplice come sembra: se ne è accorta a sue spese una signora che non capendo la sottigliezza tra "uscita a piedi" (Ausgang) e "uscita in auto" (Ausfahrt) in un garage si è trovata con la macchina sull’orlo di una rampa di scale. È raro che un evento, un comportamento o una caratteristica della società umana sfuggano a una denominazione. Ogni cosa ha il suo posto e ogni posto ha la sua cosa: questa massima della filosofia classica ha trovato la sua realizzazione nella lingua tedesca.__
__
sienne_


----------



## Fantastica (27 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho riflettuto cosa risponderti. Perché c'è una frase di Mark Twain, che non è così errata: Solo i morti hanno abbastanza tempo per studiare la lingua tedesca. C'è dell'esagerazione, ma è anche vero. Mi è tornato in mente un libro per chi vorrebbe capirne di più senza studiare la lingua:
> 
> ...


GRAZIE


----------



## Spot (27 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ho riflettuto cosa risponderti. Perché c'è una frase di Mark Twain, che non è così errata: Solo i morti hanno abbastanza tempo per studiare la lingua tedesca. C'è dell'esagerazione, ma è anche vero. Mi è tornato in mente un libro per chi vorrebbe capirne di più senza studiare la lingua:
> 
> ...


Grazie di nuovo! Anche perchè mi sa che questo me lo compro!
Però anche io ho una dannata voglia di studiare il tedesco. O almeno di averci qualche contatto superficiale.
A causa di scelte in direzioni diverse sono sempre stata lontana dallo studio delle lingue, nonostante mi abbia sempre affascinata (è un modo dannatamente bello per capire un popolo).
Ora lo sento come un limite bello grosso.
Maledettammè.


----------



## Ingenuo (27 Settembre 2015)

Il problema è trovare corsi di tedesco di livello avanzato a prezzi accettabili. Quelli di tipo elementare e intermedio si trovano facilmente.


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Il problema è trovare corsi di tedesco di livello avanzato a prezzi accettabili. Quelli di tipo elementare e intermedio si trovano facilmente.



Ciao

questo tipo di ostacolo s'incontra un po' con tutte le lingue.
Anche perché a molti basta arrivare ad un certo livello. 


sienne


----------



## sienne (27 Settembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Grazie di nuovo! Anche perchè mi sa che questo me lo compro!
> Però anche io ho una dannata voglia di studiare il tedesco. O almeno di averci qualche contatto superficiale.
> A causa di scelte in direzioni diverse sono sempre stata lontana dallo studio delle lingue, nonostante mi abbia sempre affascinata (è un modo dannatamente bello per capire un popolo).
> Ora lo sento come un limite bello grosso.
> Maledettammè.



Ciao

ti capisco benissimo. 
Se ti piace viaggiare però "nell'anima" di una lingua, un'accesso sono i proverbi. 
Ad esempio in italiano si dice, non puoi avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. 
In svizzero tedesco si dice, che non puoi avere il cinquino e il panino (uno che costa di più). 
Già solo questo ... racconta. 




sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> questo tipo di ostacolo s'incontra un po' con tutte le lingue.
> Anche perché a molti basta arrivare ad un certo livello.
> ...


Per l'inglese l'offerta è molto più ampia ad esempio


----------



## sienne (28 Settembre 2015)

Ingenuo ha detto:


> Per l'inglese l'offerta è molto più ampia ad esempio



Ciao

vero. Mi è passato per la mente, appena avevo mandato il messaggio. 


sienne


----------



## Ingenuo (28 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vero. Mi è passato per la mente, appena avevo mandato il messaggio.
> 
> ...


Io finora ho fatto due corsi di tedesco finanziati e quindi a prezzo "politico"
Il problema è che si tratta di una lingua ostica e si trovano poche persone desiderose di continuare con l'apprendimento
Peccato


----------



## sienne (30 Luglio 2016)

Ciao

ci stiamo dando solo dei colpi in testa a vicenda ... a momenti. 

Io però vorrei ringraziare tutti coloro che mi hanno sostenuta nell'apprendimento della lingua italiana. 
In particolare Tubarao, JB (l'attuale Don Juan), Disincantata e Fantastica. 

Grazie!


sienne


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2016)

Ciao


non so, se è un termine che ho inventato o esiste, ma è di poco uso. 
Non trovo nulla a riguardo, eppure mi sembra di averlo udito ... 


brasivare 


sienne


----------



## Divì (31 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> non so, se è un termine che ho inventato o esiste, ma è di poco uso.
> ...


Il termine esiste ma viene usato solo dai carrozzieri, credo descriva una tecnica per lisciare i bordi tagliati del metallo.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Il termine esiste ma viene usato solo dai carrozzieri, credo descriva una tecnica per lisciare i bordi tagliati del metallo.



Ciao

ti ringrazio! E tanto pure!
Avrò memorizzato male, perché lo usavo al posto di scartavetrare. 

Risolto il mistero ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Il termine esiste ma viene usato solo dai carrozzieri, credo descriva una tecnica per lisciare i bordi tagliati del metallo.


C'è sempre da imparare.


----------



## Divì (31 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ti ringrazio! E tanto pure!
> Avrò memorizzato male, perché lo usavo al posto di scartavetrare.
> ...


Io l'ho trovato su un forum di tecniche di carrozzeria per motociclisti 

In effetti ha a che vedere con scartavetrare, che però è usato molto di più.

Grazie a te! Io non ne conoscevo l'esistenza e mi hai "costretto" ad imparare una cosa nuova.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Io l'ho trovato su un forum di tecniche di carrozzeria per motociclisti
> 
> In effetti ha a che vedere con scartavetrare, che però è usato molto di più.
> 
> Grazie a te! Io non ne conoscevo l'esistenza e mi hai "costretto" ad imparare una cosa nuova.



Ciao

 ... 

Invece io oggi, ho scoperto cosa significa scartavetrare. 
Pensavo che fosse un termine inventato su questo forum. 
Retrospettivamente ... beh, qualche immagine forte mi sorge ... 

Grazie a te. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2016)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

